# Bulls**t



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and 1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.
This bloke kicked my dog, hard enough to make her yelp, so I punched him in the face.
I turns out I broke his nose and the police were called. They found me about a hour later and arrested me.
Now I've got to go to court on Monday and will probably have to pay him some sought of compensation and maybe community service.

How is this fair.

I'm so annoyed about this and now wish I hit him harder.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi, sounds like a pleasant evening stroll.

Why not get the address and go finish him off?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im sorry to hear about your predicament.

This story sadly goes to show that it is so important we remember some people just dont appreciate dogs - If someone has been attacked in the past the movement of a dogs head coming in for an inquisative sniff may be interpreted by them very differently. People dont always react rationally.

I am not saying the person actions of hitting your dog is ok - far from it. But I am not sure punching the person was the correct response 

I hope your dog is ok.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would have finished him if he kicked my dog. Utter scum!


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im sorry to hear about your predicament.
> 
> This story sadly goes to show that it is so important we remember some people just dont appreciate dogs - If someone has been attacked in the past the movement of a dogs head coming in for an inquisative sniff may be interpreted by them very differently. People dont always react rationally.
> 
> ...


I could understand more if my dog was off lead and went running over, but she was under control, on lead.
I know hitting him wasn't 1 of my best ideas, but it was a instant reaction.
Shandy's fine, I took her to the vet this morning just to check.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there no way you can counter sue him? there must be a law against him kicking your dog surely? Although i thinking your reaction may have been a little ott but i guess that depends on how hard he kicked your dog. Hope your pooch is ok


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

but he hit your dog, you were defending your property


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

rottie said:


> but he hit your dog, you were defending your property


my word against his. My dog's fine, he has a broken nose.


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Explain at Court that you would obviously NOT assault someone for no reason! That you were peacefully walking your dog, and was DEFENDING your dog after this person kicked her without provocation.

Add that particularly as the person acted aggressively without cause, you were very concerned what they might do next with regard to either your dog or yourself.

Remind the Court that you did not _continue_ with the assault, just one action in order to _dissuade_ any further attack from that person.

Hope your dog as recovered.

tailtickle


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

tailtickle said:


> Explain at Court that you would obviously NOT assault someone for no reason! That you were peacefully walking your dog, and was DEFENDING your dog after this person kicked her without provocation.
> 
> Add that particularly as the person acted aggressively without cause, you were very concerned what they might do next with regard to either your dog or yourself.
> 
> ...


Id perhaps go wih the above as well, may be some mitigating circumstances, also say reference to the vets.

Good luck for Monday x


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to hear your doggie is okay. I dont mean so sound know-it-all or snarky, but its your responsibility to protect your dogs as much as you can. I always make sure I try to give people as much space as I can with my dogs on a lead, knowing not everyone likes dogs and some people are nasty pieces of work. If there is a narrow walk way where I might run too close to someone, I step backwards or try to step to the side and put myself in-between them. Just something to consider for the future. 

If someone kicked my dog, I think my instant reaction would be to try and break their nose too!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

While I don't condone violence I really don't know how I'd react to someone kicking my dog for no reason, seems uncalled for & bang out of order, not to mention is cruelty to animals. Good luck in court


----------



## MGarland (Aug 23, 2010)

So it's right what they say... 

Not the dogs you want to be scared of it's the owners! 

I would react the same if anyone harmed my dog... Best of luck. 

If you have a dog loving set of magistrates you might just be ok!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

sorry to read about your dog getting kicked. hope all goes well in court on monday for you. you say it's a case of his word against yours, but at least you've got your friend as a witness for you. plus you can ask the vet to vouch for the reason you wanted your dog checking over this morning. good luck with it and let us know how you get on.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

if I would of been u I would of done the same ...


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> my word against his. My dog's fine, he has a broken nose.


rather go to the police and say you want to press charges against the guy for animal cruelty or say, he kicked your dog you exchanged words and left it that, and then say he is just trying to blame you for getting punched by someone else because he is scared of this someone else, get your mate to say that you didn't hit him either then its two peoples words against his :lol:

still you should have hit him harder if that was gonna be the outcome, but most likely all you'd get is a fine if its first offence


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Joking aside, I'm kinda proud you punched him in the face. Well done you.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

The same thing happened to me when Sherlock was about four months old - a completely inoffensive pup. Unfortunately the guy who kicked him was massive and I'm very small, so I didn't do anything except stand there in shock. Good for you for punching him, I hope he's in a lot of pain still.

Good luck in court.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear your story, really do hope it all goes well for you. People have no right to harm any dogs, let alone your dogs.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmm, it is easy enough to say you should have had your dog under control to stop it approaching strangers and respected the fact that some people really don't like dogs and shouldn't have to tolerate being approached by them if they don't want. I do 100% agree with this for the record BUT sometimes in a busy town it is hard to avoid getting close to strangers as you do pavement walks and even when you are doing the responsible thing and keeping your dog on a short lead and close by your side your dog can still sometimes lean over for a sniff! I think the guy was completely out of order in his reaction. If he had the excuse of being terrified of dogs or something he would have crossed out of the way or shown warning signs before getting near your dog so it does just sound like he is a **** and I can't really blame you! Lesson learned I guess though, people can be nasty pieces of work and you need to keep a really close eye on your dog to stop things like this happening .


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

However morally wrong that guys actions are - and I totally agree with your reaction - the court may still have difficulty agreeing that your part was NOT excessive in the circumstances. 

If you take legal advice before court and a representative asks the question ' did you feel that your own safety was at risk' or words to that effect then say yes (obviously only if this is true). Defending yourself is a much better position to be in than defending your dog, which is of course property in law. 

The law is an ass most of the time and you have to play the game if you want moral justice.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont think it is right for a man to kick a dog.

i understand that people are scared of dogs, we get people cross the road from alfie, even though he looks like a big ball of fluff on a walk, when people pass we move him to the side unless they wish to talk to him.

i also dont believe you can get away with breaking a mans nose, you have done the man more damage then he did to your dog and while it was obviously not nice of him to kick your dog, maybe a kick from you to his shins, or someplace else may of been better then to break his nose.

i think you are both in the wrong over this.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Moral of this story- 2 wrongs do not make make a right.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Whilst I agree his actions were wrong I think yours were too. I guess i must be the only one though.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind".

Maybe next time just don't let your dog go over to random people.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Id have done the same thing if someone kicked Sam or Luck. 

End of the day, if someone kicks your dog for no reason then more than likely he could have hit you too. You actions were what is called a pre emptive strike. You defended yourself before the attacker hit you because you had fear for your own safety.

Whether you kicked him in the shin, arm or face is not the point. All you simply did was defend yourself. Have you got a witness? Also id take the vets report that you had your dog checked up for bruising or what not. May be the vet could also possibly say that your dog is friendly?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Id have done the same thing if someone kicked Sam or Luck.
> 
> End of the day, if someone kicks your dog for no reason then more than likely he could have hit you too. You actions were what is called a pre emptive strike. You defended yourself before the attacker hit you because you had fear for your own safety.
> 
> Whether you kicked him in the shin, arm or face is not the point. All you simply did was defend yourself. Have you got a witness? Also id take the vets report that you had your dog checked up for bruising or what not. May be the vet could also possibly say that your dog is friendly?


There was no defence in this. At no point has it been said that they felt threatened, just angry. In fact based on whats happened all the OP has said is that they wish they could hit them again. Others have suggested the threatened aspect as a defence.

Attitudes like this was right is why this country is messed up and dog owners have a bad rap.

The guy was wrong for kicking the dog, the OP was just as bad, if not worse for reacting the way they did.

They should both be prosecuted.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Well you were incredibly stupid IMHO.

Had you restrained yourself you could have taken the moral high ground and reported the incident to the RSPCA.

As you decided to act as you did, and inflicted either ABH or GBH then you have put yourself at risk of having a criminal record which can be detrimental to career prospects and travel.

You see your actions as defending your dog.

The other person sees his actions as defending himself.

In the current climate where we keep reading about dog attacks it is not unreasonable to assume a certain hypersensitivity by the non dog owning public.

Also, it could be that this man had Aspergers Syndrome, was Autistic or Mentally Handicapped etc etc.

I do not condone his actions, but you cannot condemn OTHERS for using violence if YOU use the same behaviour.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I must admit i dont let my dogs sniff anyone while i am out as i feel you never know if the person has a fear of dogs.
I was coming back from the shop a few months ago without the dogs and a person walked passed me with a dog, it lunged at me, i must admit i had a go at the owner who just walked away, later that night i came out in large bruises where this dog had lunged at me, so now i walk slightly away from people who have dogs.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> There was no defence in this. At no point has it been said that they felt threatened, just angry. In fact based on whats happened all the OP has said is that they wish they could hit them again. Others have suggested the threatened aspect as a defence.
> 
> Attitudes like this was right is why this country is messed up and dog owners have a bad rap.
> 
> ...


Id be threatened if someone kicked my dogs.

The OP is not bad at all, his reaction was not pre planned, he wasnt scheming. He acted on impulse, an action that could not be controlled. It just so happens his punch landed on the defendants face leading to a broken nose.

Had OP kicked the defendant in the shin as someone suggested would have been the better option, what would have made that any better? What if a kick to the shin had led to a broken shin??

Injury is irrelevant imo. Fact of the case is dog got kicked for no reason and the kicker got punched for doing so.

In a city environment some pavements arent that wide that you have room to give people a wide berth. If said passer by is scared of dogs then make the owner of the dog aware or cross the road. Simples.

I know many people who are scared sh*tl*ss of dogs in my area. They stop and stand still to one side and let me pass. Others times i let people past while i stand still with my dogs and sometimes people will cross the road. Im not going to go around people by stepping into the road in the way of motorists with my dogs?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm afraid my reaction to this is 

well what did you expect? your reaction was completly irrisponsible, you should of used words not your fists and now your going to have to deal with it and quite possibly get a hefty fine, it will be on your record also. I've also known of someone to get a prison sentence because the person milked it with emotional damages etc. that was just one punch aswell so just be warned. GBH ABH assult whichever one it is is what you will be charged with and that is not something you want on your record 

If someone kicked my dog yes I would be furious but I wouldn't hit them two wrongs don't make a right. If you are walking along a path and its possible put yourself between the dog and other person coming in future, or stop and get the dog into a sit position and let the person past. 

I know alot of people will disagree with what I have said but if you had just thought first then this wouldn't be happening, you could be the one pressing charges rather than facing court. 

Violence imho never ever solves anything it makes things a whole lot worse, and was that 2 seconds of satisfaction worth this?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Id be threatened if someone kicked my dogs.
> 
> The OP is not bad at all, his reaction was not pre planned, he wasnt scheming. He acted on impulse, an action that could not be controlled. It just so happens his punch landed on the defendants face leading to a broken nose.
> 
> ...


The OP states that the dog went over to sniff the passer by, which implies that the pavement, or whereever they were walking, was wide enough to avoid this. Who said you should step in the road to avoid people (and for the record, after reading all your posts over the months, I would make a point of avoiding you and your dogs).

i dont care if the action wasnt pre-planned - it was an aggressive act and says alot about the personality of the OP. My instant reaction to this happening to my dog would be to check my dog and say somthing to the other person, NOT punch them in the face, especially not hard enough to break their nose.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

*He acted on impulse, an action that could not be controlled. *

I am afraid if you cannot control yourself or your impulses then you need to attend anger management classes.

My *DOGS *have good impulse control, as a dog owner, if you do not have the same perhaps you should not own dogs!

What a totally ridiculous, irresponsible statement which demonstrates how many people FAIL to take responsibility for their own actions.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What an over reaction; I have removed a dog from me using my foot (not a kick) and had a man jabbing at Kilo with his walking stick after his dog ran up to us and they began to play - I did not expect a punch in the face for my efforts in the first instance and also didn't punch the man in the face in the second instance. Verbal remonstration maybe in both scenarios, but to cause injury is just way over the top and you shoot yourself in the foot in the process.



5rivers79 said:


> Id be threatened if someone kicked my dogs.
> 
> The OP is not bad at all, his reaction was not pre planned, he wasnt scheming. He *acted on impulse, an action that could not be controlled*. It just so happens his punch landed on the defendants face leading to a broken nose.


You can control impulses, we have to every single day.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Good grief I think you over reacted a little. 
Hope for your sake the dog kicker bloke is over 18 or you'll be in deep doodoo


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

So, you wouldn't react if somebody would hit your dog?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

rottie said:


> So, you wouldn't react if somebody would hit your dog?


Verbally yes, physically no unless it was some sort of sustained attack and that was the only way to stop it.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and 1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.
> This bloke kicked my dog, hard enough to make her yelp, so I punched him in the face.
> I turns out I broke his nose and the police were called. They found me about a hour later and arrested me.
> Now I've got to go to court on Monday and will probably have to pay him some sought of compensation and maybe community service.
> ...


This could have been prevented by simply pulling your dog away when dog went to sniff passer by - I always thought this was dog owner etiquette anyway ???

It was totally unacceptable the bloke kicked your dog -that was not on. Was this bloke drunk, on drugs. Did you know this bloke?

I am impressed with the work of the hospital/ police to be honest. For the bloke to have his nose diagnosed as broken and for the police to be informed, called out and found you an hour later was phenomenal!

Have you been in trouble with the police before?

Do you know this bloke?

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

This is where animals should have as much rights as humans, why should he get away with harming your dog! Not like i would do much damage to anyone as im pathetic and weak lol but i'd still protect my dog. 

Hopefully your reasons will be listened to on monday and not just pushed aside because it's just a dog! Good luck.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I really hope that I would be able to control my fury if someone kicked one of my two. Until I've been there though I'm not sure I can judge. I think a screaming fit of some kind would be more my style then a punch in the face though.

I would go with being very remorseful in court, and just hope that they don't decide to make an example of you.

I feel for you, I really do. When someone attacks you and yours the feelings are very strong and hard to control, but unfortunately when you lose control things like this happen and you just have to face the consequences of your actions.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

rottie said:


> So, you wouldn't react if somebody would hit your dog?


Yes - would give a load of verbal unless it was a continuing attack in which case anyone would pull the attacker off or hit them back to try to stop it.

To punch someone in the face hard enough to break their nose, in the circumstances described by the OP, is just violence for the sake of it imo. It could have escalated in all sorts of way, the other person could have pulled out a knife or could have fell bashed their head and be dead.


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

well in the big picture you shouldnt of hit the bloke....but if someone kicked my dog hard enough to make her yelp i would go mad..verbally probably and i would probably kick/punch them back..i wouldnt care about the fact i am female n quite small....

where are the dogs rights in this????? dogs insticts are to SNIFF!!!!!!!!

saying that it has never happened (touch wood..never will) and i cant say what my reaction would be until it happens...things that happen on impulse..just happen quick as a flash and then thought about after.

i would report him for kicking your dog to the police and rspca and in court say you thought he might of done the same to you so were protecting yourself and your dog..

good luck in court and hope dogly is ok


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well if anyone ever kicked any of my animals id be up for a murder charge.


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I could understand more if my dog was off lead and went running over, but she was under control, on lead.
> I know hitting him wasn't 1 of my best ideas, but it was a instant reaction.
> Shandy's fine, I took her to the vet this morning just to check.


Maybe he has had a run in with a dog before and it was just an instant reaction for him aswell .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Emzy22 said:


> well in the big picture you shouldnt of hit the bloke....but if someone kicked my dog hard enough to make her yelp i would go mad..verbally probably and i would probably kick/punch them back..i wouldnt care about the fact i am female n quite small....
> 
> *where are the dogs rights in this????? dogs insticts are to SNIFF!!!!!!!!
> *
> ...


I don't agree in any way that the OP's dog deserved a kick from their posts -seems way OTT and unnecessary from the info provided - but the fact is that we have to train our dogs to go against so many of their instincts in order to live in society. My dog has a real driving instinct to chase - he would probably love to run after people, bikes, cars etc and it has taken hours and hours of training to get him 'steady' around moving things and to ignore them (and still needs hours more). If he chased a runner and received a kick then I would be very upset - for my dog but mostly with myself for having made a mistake.

To commit an assault of sufficient magnitude to break a nose seems an act of escalation way out of proportion, even in defence.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and 1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.
> This bloke kicked my dog, hard enough to make her yelp, so I punched him in the face.
> I turns out I broke his nose and the police were called. They found me about a hour later and arrested me.
> Now I've got to go to court on Monday and will probably have to pay him some sought of compensation and maybe community service.
> ...


I hope the man you hit doesnt counter attack you by claiming your dog tried to bite him or growled at him. This could be bad on all counts.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

If anyone every did that to any of my dogs they would have to run like fury as i to would defend my animals.

Irrespective as to what reason this person had to kick the dog be it through fear or whatever there was NO NEED . If they were scared or perhaps felt intimidated they could have either moved out the way or politely asked for the dog to be removed from them. To lash out and inflict any pain on animal is wrong. They are very lucky the dog did not react with the same response and lash back at him, mind you it would have been the dogs fault in todays society!

I hope your dog is ok and none the worse for this incident


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Yes - would give a load of verbal unless it was a continuing attack in which case anyone would pull the attacker off or hit them back to try to stop it.
> 
> To punch someone in the face hard enough to break their nose, in the circumstances described by the OP, is just violence for the sake of it imo. It could have escalated in all sorts of way, the other person could have pulled out a knife or could have fell bashed their head and be dead.


yes totally agree, that must have been one hard punch and this is your instinct of a response, to go straight for a punch in the face is hust violent to me.

i would prob have started shouting at least given him a chance to give me a reason for kicking my dog, maybe he has been attacked alot, as is happening more frequently now, so many times i have people stop before going near alfie and then their mother or friend will say hes friendly dont worry, for them still to be scared.

a punch in the face is rather extreme without any reason from the man and if it was me i would report you for breaking my nose.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

you must have a good punch!...and I do sympathise...if someone kicked my dog I would probably start telling him off and call police if he answers back!
But I was taught: "you hit the sh*** and go in for a human..."


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Wasn't going to post on this but, a nose can be broken quite easily! Doesn't take as much as you think. 

As for kicking any of my dogs, HELL NO! You may be scared, wary, and simply not a dog person, but you have no right to kick a dog/animal. You have a mouth, so use it. It doent take alot to say to a dog walker " excuse me, but I'm not a lover of dogs. Could i just get past please? " 
The OP said he was in complete control of his dog, whilst on lead, so the above is very easy to adhear to. 

Just appears to me the the man who got hit back, just didn't like the fact that someone has stood up to him. So has gone ahead and tried to get his own back in the only way he can. 

I do understand what everyone has said, that violence never solves anything. And in most circumstances i would agree 100% But this was a deliberate attack to an animal. 

Hope your pooch isn't put off meeting new people and recovers quickly


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

My mom is still scared of large dogs. But when she sees one she simple moves away slowly and doesnt create a scene how hard is that for someone to do...

Part of me would think this person deliberateness walked by the op's dog.

To be honest living in the city not many people give you ample space when you are walking around with a dog, even when I carry Sophie I had a mentally ill man follow me around the down town city bus station demanding to pet her   came close to telling him to bug off if the station wasnt full of mentally ill, drug addicts and street walkers and the ex convicts that they drop off there. 


And the amount of people that automatically reach out for her is unreal (even other dog owners) you soon get tired of saying please do not pet her, she is very nervous of strangers but all they see is a small fluffy puppy that soooo cute it must love being cuddled and mauled. 

I believe if anyone hit or kicked my animals I would most likely lose it because I bottle everything up and tend to just let loose in one go there ears would bleed from what would come out of my mouth and the only thing that would keep me from becoming physical is my future career and my own animals welfare. One person I did let loose on has never spoken to me since and ended up in tears.... and people three floors below complained of my yelling... not a proud moment.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

rottie said:


> So, you wouldn't react if somebody would hit your dog?


Somebody stamped on my dogs leg. I reacted by ranting and raving at him and calling him every name under the sun. Once I realised Rupert was okay anyway.

Where I live now my dog is _likely_ to be kicked or hit if he approaches someone. The locals do NOT like dogs, they're generally frightened of them and react irrationally. While sometimes it is impossible to give them much space to pass I do put myself between them and Spencer and give them as much room as possible while they get as far away as possible and keep a close eye on him as they pass.

Do I think it's right that they kick or hit dogs that approach them? No, I don't. But at the same time fear is not rational and I can understand that they're just protecting themselves. I figure it's up to me to protect my dog from them by respecting that they're afraid and keeping him away. I'd still rant and rave if they did kick or hit him though, I don't think I'd be able to stop myself.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

As BullyMolly said, a nose can be broken easily 

In case of an assault, a fast response it's the only way you can *try* to protect yourself. If somebody would dare to hit my rottweiler, I wouldn't never wait for a second strike. I just don't want to be a victim.
I prefer to deal with the consequences in justice instead of waiting for help or trying to talk with a man that attacked me. The only difference is I would stay there and call the police.

Obviously dog owners should do everything they can to avoid this kind of situations, but it's not always possible.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Whilst i dont condone violence i cannot truthfully say what i would do here.. I think instinct would take over and lord knows where it'd end up.
Tbh If a person can kick a dog like that without provocation (which to me a sniff isnt) then id be worried where he would escalate too when confronted.. perhaps punching him unaware as such was the best option.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't really know what to say about this, if somebody ever kicked my dog that hard she probably wouldn't survive the drive to the vets. I'd give whoever did it a mouthful but I'd never hit them, certainly not enough to break their nose. How old was he? If he was under 18 you could find yourself in a lot of trouble.

I hope that the court take his dog away and I hope they don't do the same to you, with a charge of violence it could be possible. I studied law for a year, unfortunately these things happen.

I think you were both in the wrong, you shouldn't have let your dog wander up to his unknowingly and he most definitely shouldn't have kicked your poor dog. I understand that he kicked your dog but you punched him in the face, to the court it isn't going to look any different unfortunately.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and 1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.
> This bloke kicked my dog, hard enough to make her yelp, so I punched him in the face.
> I turns out I broke his nose and the police were called. They found me about a hour later and arrested me.
> Now I've got to go to court on Monday and will probably have to pay him some sought of compensation and maybe community service.
> ...


Well, I have to say I am finding this all very satisfying! I don't think it is fair at all and if he had kicked one of your kids, you would have had him up in court but because the law sees it as "only a dog" it doesn't happen.

I can imagine how angry you were though; I would have felt exactly the same. I do hope the judge is a dog lover.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and 1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.
> This bloke kicked my dog, hard enough to make her yelp, so I punched him in the face.
> I turns out I broke his nose and the police were called. They found me about a hour later and arrested me.
> Now I've got to go to court on Monday and will probably have to pay him some sought of compensation and maybe community service.
> ...


Is this a serious question? You broke a mans nose. That is against the law. If you had called the Police regarding the man kicking your dog then the weight of the law would be behind you. By being impatient you messed up.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I broke a girls nose at about 9 i just happened to hit her nose the right way (or wrong way) it ended me up on the naughty lamp post for 3 weeks lol! 

Im not sure what i would do if someone kicked my dogs, prob just kick off im not a hitter really, im a gobshite instead 

I hope it goes well on monday


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I could understand more if my dog was off lead and went running over, but she was under control, on lead.
> I know hitting him wasn't 1 of my best ideas, but it was a instant reaction.
> Shandy's fine, I took her to the vet this morning just to check.


So your dog was on the lead and you let it interfere with a passer by. sorry, but unless he kicked her violently which is probably unlikely, then he did nothing wrong. You certainly did do something very wrong and I imagine and hope you will be punished for it.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Blitz said:


> So your dog was on the lead and you let it interfere with a passer by. sorry, but unless he kicked her violently which is probably unlikely, then he did nothing wrong. You certainly did do something very wrong and I imagine and hope you will be punished for it.


Sophie has been sat at my side and leaned her head out to catch a wiff of a passerby or something in the air does she deserve to be kicked because someone who may have a fear of dogs is stupid enough to walk by


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

If i was on a nice afternoon walk with the dogs and one of them gave a friendly sniff to a passer-by and that person kicked them i would be livid , depending on the situation most people should be able to tell if the kick was because the person was afraid of the dog or just being an arse..if it had been the latter he would have got a kick right back where it hurts most  well i would try anyway


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Sophie has been sat at my side and leaned her head out to catch a wiff of a passerby or something in the air does she deserve to be kicked because someone who may have a fear of dogs is stupid enough to walk by


We are not talking about your dog sitting there minding her own business but I would not say that someone that is scared of dogs is stupid to walk by - why the hell should they NOT walk by. We are talking about someone who let their dog (and not idea what sort of dog) go up to someone when it was supposedly on the lead and under control. I dont think anyone expects that to happen, and even if you like dogs you might not want dog hair on you. If the bloke kicked out violently he was very wrong but not as wrong as being punched as that is illegal as the OP is discovering.
It is very hard to kick a dog when you are moving so unless the bloke turned round, faced the dog and let rip at it with his foot then he was probably just moving it away from him. If the dog yelped it was probably with surprise.
But even if the bloke had really really kicked the dog there is no excuse whatsoever to punch someone and it is not exactly giving dogs a great image to do so.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't believe the number of people on this thread who are condoning what the op did. It was gbh (grievous bodily harm) which can carry a prison sentance.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Sophie has been sat at my side and leaned her head out to catch a wiff of a passerby or something in the air does she deserve to be kicked because someone who may have a fear of dogs is stupid enough to walk by


Why on earth are they stupid for walking by? Are they supposed to stand around and wait for dogs to move on before they can get to wherever they're going?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

beris said:


> I can't believe the number of people on this thread who are condoning what the op did. It was gbh *(grievous bodily **harm)* which can carry a prison sentance.


That may be true, but you could say it was self defence you thought he was going to hit after he kicked the dog.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

To me they are stupid because they are putting themselves in a situation where there fear can be escalated and they could lash out, why would anyone do that to themselves? 

My mom is scared of large dogs but she either crosses the road or gives the dog a large berth around it or kindly asks the person to just hold onto their dog (to which so far no one has had an issue with doing) 

Im beyond petrified (I still have a small night light on in my room at the age of 22)of the dark yet you wont see me walk into a dark room, go down a dark alley and if theres a power outage Im the first to scrabble to a lighted area. 

From the gist of the op's first post I got that their dog was under control and went to sniff like Sophie sometimes does at a passer by and if someone has that much of a fear or dislike for something where they automatically lash out (kicking the dog) why would you go near it!!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> That may be true, but you could say it was self defence you thought he was going to hit after he kicked the dog.


After reading the op's post I didn't see anywhere where the op stated that the man threatened her.

I totally agree that a dog should not be kicked but there is a difference between a tap and a kick. The op states that the dog wasn't hurt after her visit to the vet.

I am totally against violence of any description be it towards humans or animals.

There was IMO still no excuse for physical violence.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> and for the record, after reading all your posts over the months, I would make a point of avoiding you and your dogs
> 
> I for one wouldnt want either myself or my dogs around someone with such a negative attitude and besides it would be your loss not mine.
> 
> ...


I believe my dogs are as much part of my family as the humans in this family. If anyone kicked my dad, mum, sister or brother id be inclined to not control my impulses then either.

Everything is dependant on where you live. In my area words would have little effect on someone who feels the need to kick someone's dog.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Sophie has been sat at my side and leaned her head out to catch a wiff of a passerby or something in the air does she deserve to be kicked because *someone who may have a fear of dogs is stupid enough to walk by*


Shocking that people who have a fear of dogs are walking the streets! How VERY dare they!

Have you ANY idea of how your posts sound to most sane, law abiding, non violent people?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Shocking that people who have a fear of dogs are walking the streets! How VERY dare they!
> 
> Have you ANY idea of how your posts sound to most sane, law abiding, non violent people?


I am a law abiding non violent person, but if someone decided to hurt a member of my family for no just reason then theyd get more then a ear full. Id like to say I have never ever gotten violent with anyone.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> To me they are stupid because they are putting themselves in a situation where there fear can be escalated and they could lash out, why would anyone do that to themselves?


Well if you live in a perfect world you wouldn't. Unfortunately we don't live in a perfect world. On a daily basis I have to walk Spencer past people who are quite clearly terrified of him. It's either that or one of us turns and goes in the opposite direction which I'm afraid I'm not prepared to do as I'd never get off the estate and most of the time neither are they. I keep Spen under control and as far away from them as I can, they keep themselves as far away from him as possible. A bit of respect and consideration both ways keeps the peace and lets us both go about our business without a problem.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe this post is what it says it is........ Need i say more. sorry I find it all too much a drama


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> maybe this post is what it says it is........ Need i say more. sorry I find it all too much a drama


Yes I agree with you and another poster, it sounds like the post of a serial attention seeker to me.

In either case, the poster will no doubt be in receipt of a reality check in the near future!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> maybe this post is what it says it is........ Need i say more. sorry I find it all too much a drama


Bravo dear. Bravo!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> the poster will no doubt be in receipt of a reality check in the near future!


Hopefully not with the right legal advice


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

when i read that the op dogs are staffies is it any wounder it got kicked? I am not syaing this is right at all, but Staffies sadly have a bad rep and many people even dog lovers are afraid of this breed, I am sorry to say it but i am alittle nervous of Staffies more then any other breed, they are such powerful dogs often in the wrong hands. I mean no offence to any staffie owners I really dont


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> To me they are stupid because they are putting themselves in a situation where there fear can be escalated and they could lash out, why would anyone do that to themselves?
> 
> My mom is scared of large dogs but she either crosses the road or gives the dog a large berth around it or kindly asks the person to just hold onto their dog (to which so far no one has had an issue with doing)
> 
> ...


I can't see anyone who is afraid of dogs walking that close to one, to be honest. I wouldn't walk close to someone with a parrot on their shoulder.

I do know someone, ex pupil, who told me, very affronted, that a woman shouted at her because she kicked her dog when he went to sniff her. I told her I would have shouted at her as well.

These people think "it is only a dog, it is not as important as a person". Us doglovers do not agree.

OP will be in trouble over this, there is no getting away from that, but I can well understand why he did it.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I dot think that time frame fits at all, maybe it's just the ops shock, which we won't know until they come back on again. but i felt i needed to point out...
A few years back I was out with some friends and Candi (corgiX) at the beach. She was onlead, grante and extendable, but it was locked and she was close by. As we say two men walked passed with their huge dog (no idea what breed, but that's not relevant) and Candi made a noise- not quite a bark not quite a winge- which resulted in one of the men turning round and kicking her. At this point one of the guys with me stood up to give them a mouthful as I checked candi, but they shrugged it off and walked on. They passed again about half an hour later when everyone bar me my sis and candi went for chips, and this time threw a rock at candi. My sis was seeing to can and I stood up to ask him what the *#^*#* he was playin at and he came over to us (his friend an the dog kept walking) so after me telling him to back the hell off an being ignored, my gut instinct- kick him. And I was wearing heavy shoes. But the point is, he was over 6ft and I am under 5ft, I feel perfectly justified in my response to him (as was his friend). I feared for both myself and my dog, so lashed out. Im sure a few I ou will agree with me on that. But if I had just said I was at the beach with friends and this guy kicked my dog so I yelled; he then threw a stone at her so I kicked him really hard- it wouldn't be as acceptable. 
IMO, context is always important and shouldn't be overlooked.

(sorry for the long post btw)

ETA- I knew the guy with the dog and spoke to him after all this, but not the violent one


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Hopefully not with the right legal advice


I sincerely hope you are wrong. Very scary to think that someone could get off with punching someone in the face because they get the right legal advice.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

beris said:


> I can't believe the number of people on this thread who are condoning what the op did. It was gbh (grievous bodily harm) which can carry a prison sentance.


That guy hit the dog, hit a guy with 2 staffies, a breed with a bad reputation. 
If someone on the street would hit my dog I would think I'll be next on his list, so I would make sure, as much as I can, I'm not a victim. This doesn't mean I like violence or I don't want to respect the law.

If the OP's dog barked/growled at that stranger and that guy felt the need to defend himself I would agree with you.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

rottie said:


> That guy hit the dog, hit a guy with 2 staffies, a breed with a bad reputation.
> If someone on the street would hit my dog I would think I'll be next on his list, so I would make sure, as much as I can, I'm not a victim. This doesn't mean I like violence or I don't want to respect the law.
> 
> If the OP's dog barked/growled at that stranger and that guy felt the need to defend himself I would agree with you.


"That guy hit the dog, hit a guy with 2 staffies"

I have not read anywhere on the OP's postings that the guy hit the OP.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

beris said:


> "That guy hit the dog, hit a guy with 2 staffies"
> 
> I have not read anywhere on the OP's postings that the guy hit the OP.


You're right, the OP didn't.

It seems to me that there are certain breeds of dog which attract certain types of people who take comfort in telling each other they are hard done by. Thankfully our judges and barristers are aware of this and deal with these childish situations accordingly.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Well if you live in a perfect world you wouldn't. Unfortunately we don't live in a perfect world. On a daily basis I have to walk Spencer past people who are quite clearly terrified of him. It's either that or one of us turns and goes in the opposite direction which I'm afraid I'm not prepared to do as I'd never get off the estate and most of the time neither are they. I keep Spen under control and as far away from them as I can, they keep themselves as far away from him as possible. A bit of respect and consideration both ways keeps the peace and lets us both go about our business without a problem.


I know I dont live in a perfect world, nothings perfect. I live in a very tightly housed area, all the houses are attached, there are kids screaming everywhere, cars , and Ive had times where other peoples dogs have come running out of their homes or are being allowed to be walked by a four year old  where I had to juggle my screaming dog, a crying kid, and a bouncy out of control huskey all by a busy road in a city.

All Im saying is I think your stupid if you have a fear of dogs and decide to walk right by them with the off chance one might take a wiff in your direction to which you freak out and kick them. People seem to aspect owners of dogs to be well behaved in public but it can be hard when few respect your space.


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

Whether this thread is a real event or not, I am shocked by how many people are sending good luck wishes to the op. I am with Beris on this one; hitting anyone is not acceptable except in extreme cases of self defence. This was done in anger and as a criminal act should be punished.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I would be livid if someone hit Clover ( and yes she has been kicked before) but that does not give anyone the right to do GBH to someone.. two rights do not make a right


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

we dont know how hard the dog was kicked if at all, lets face it they could of accidently stood on the dogs paw.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

What we can learn from this is that if a bloke in his mid to late twenties is walking his two staffies with a friend, he and his dogs are best avoided as he might punch you in the face, if you put a foot wrong. 

We've only got one side of the story here, but that could be what the other guy now thinks. He might be an avid watcher of tv and learned to use his feet to protect himself when he feels under threat from a 'dangerous' dog. 

Or he could be thinking, if a bloke in his mid to late twenties is walking his two staffies with a friend, it's worth having a go at the dogs as that can be excused with 'I'm scared of dogs and I thought his dog was going to attack me.' When he is then in receipt of a broken nose, where there's blame there's a claim. 

Or it could be that the other bloke doesn't like dogs and will kick them given the slightest excuse, regardless of possible consequences and some might think he deserves what he got from picking on the wrong guy to upset.

Anyway, I thought you normally walk at least one of your dogs off-lead, or do you keep them both leashed now?

Who knows. Wasn't there, didn't see it, don't agree with punching people in the face, unless it's a last resort to escape violence or kidnapping or something, though I also don't agree with kicking dogs. 

Did the other guy have shiny white teeth?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I believe my dogs are as much part of my family as the humans in this family. If anyone kicked my dad, mum, sister or brother id be inclined to not control my impulses then either.
> 
> Everything is dependant on where you live. In my area words would have little effect on someone who feels the need to kick someone's dog.


Trust me, my dog is very much a part of my family, i just don't feel the need to resort to violence in instances such as this. Self defence is one thing, retaliation (which this was) is another. Maybe its because I am married to a copper though and have more respect for the law.

I dont live in the best of areas but should i find somewhere people feel the need to kick random dogs i would then avoid that area. As someone has previously said, an eye for an eye just makes the world blind.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I would be livid if someone hit Clover ( and yes she has been kicked before) but that does not give anyone the right to do GBH to someone.. two rights do not make a right


amen! and don't forget the op wished had hit him harder, yep broke their nose that wasn't enough how far should you have gone? Thank god we can't have guns in this country. From OP's own words it wasn't self defence, it wasnt protecting dog it was just anger/revenge :mellow:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Elles said:


> What we can learn from this is that if a bloke in his mid to late twenties is walking his two staffies with a friend, he and his dogs are best avoided as he might punch you in the face, if you put a foot wrong.
> 
> We've only got one side of the story here, but that could be what the other guy now thinks. He might be an avid watcher of tv and learned to use his feet to protect himself when he feels under threat from a 'dangerous' dog.
> 
> ...


I would imagine not anymore if he was punched in the face


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

beris said:


> "That guy hit the dog, hit a guy with 2 staffies"
> 
> I have not read anywhere on the OP's postings that the guy hit the OP.


You are quoting someone whose English is not their first language. I think we all know what she meant.


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

I hadn't even noticed what breed of dog the OP has, but will add that he did state the poor dog was kicked rather hard, enough to make him yelp!! As someone has said earlier, what if that had been a child or a grown person?? Just happens this person didn't like the look of the dog, so lashes out. Is this acceptable?? No!! No matter what way you look at it, the man was in the wrong and its down to the individual how they react. The OP didn't carry on, he left it at that then checked his dog and took it to the vets for a once over. If he hadn't taken him to the vets, how many would jump on him for being a bad owner?? 
Like i said earlier, I'm not into violence. But i will always defend my family and that also includes my dogs


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I would imagine not anymore if he was punched in the face


The Dog Whithsperer..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Plebob said:


> Whether this thread is a real event or not, I am shocked by how many people are sending good luck wishes to the op. I am with Beris on this one; hitting anyone is not acceptable except in extreme cases of self defence. This was done in anger and as a criminal act should be punished.


And would you feel the same if someone lashed out and hit your child because he or she got too close and he didn't like children? Of course not, you would have punched him too. The difference is, the law would then be on your side because he had hurt a human being, not a dog.

My dogs need protecting just as much as my child would.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

BullyMolly said:


> I hadn't even noticed what breed of dog the OP has, but will add that he did state the poor dog was kicked rather hard, enough to make him yelp!! As someone has said earlier, what if that had been a child or a grown person?? Just happens this person didn't like the look of the dog, so lashes out. Is this acceptable?? No!! No matter what way you look at it, the man was in the wrong and its down to the individual how they react. The OP didn't carry on, he left it at that then checked his dog and took it to the vets for a once over. If he hadn't taken him to the vets, how many would jump on him for being a bad owner??
> Like i said earlier, I'm not into violence. But i will always defend my family and that also includes my dogs


there is defending dogs and being violent, we dont fully know what went on, and what I stated eriler is only MY view, I would defend any of my dogs (as best i could) but i would not hit anyone. IMO the OP deserves what they get next Monday


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I dont live in the best of areas but should i find somewhere people feel the need to kick random dogs i would then avoid that area.


Easier said than done when you live in an area where people will kick out at a dog approaching them. Or pick up a stick and hit them with it. Thankfully a bit of avoidance on both sides means nobody gets upset or hurt. This is the 2nd place I've lived where dogs are generally feared and disliked so it's pretty much second nature now to keep my dog away from people unless they indicate they'd like to meet him.



> The Dog Whithsperer..


Dog lisper doesn't quite have the same ring does it? And how would he Tsst! without his teeth?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i feel this could of easily been avoided by the op, if anyone walks past me while walking i get the dogs to walk at the side the person isn't walking on, so I am infront of them (protecting them) i do this because i respect not everyone likes dogs and just because i have dogs i dont own the street


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> You are quoting someone whose English is not their first language. I think we all know what she meant.


I don't think that was a fair comment and a rash statement "we all know"
I took the statement as said. I didn't know what nationality the person was, and neither am I interested.
I do not differentiate between nationalities I treat everyone as equal no matter what colour.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> And would you feel the same if someone lashed out and hit your child because he or she got too close and he didn't like children? Of course not, you would have punched him too. The difference is, the law would then be on your side because he had hurt a human being, not a dog.
> 
> My dogs need protecting just as much as my child would.


But hitting someone AFTER they've kicked your dog isn't protecting the dog unless the person is continuing to attack it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> But hitting someone AFTER they've kicked your dog isn't protecting the dog unless the person is continuing to attack it.


I agree, it would be pure revenge, but it would make me feel better.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> And would you feel the same if someone lashed out and hit your child because he or she got too close and he didn't like children? Of course not, you would have punched him too. The difference is, the law would then be on your side because he had hurt a human being, not a dog.
> 
> My dogs need protecting just as much as my child would.


I think you would find that if you hit someone that had pushed your child away and made them cry you would actually have broken the law. It would be retaliation, not self defence.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Easier said than done when you live in an area where people will kick out at a dog approaching them. Or pick up a stick and hit them with it. Thankfully a bit of avoidance on both sides means nobody gets upset or hurt. This is the 2nd place I've lived where dogs are generally feared and disliked so it's pretty much second nature now to keep my dog away from people unless they indicate they'd like to meet him.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> there is defending dogs and being violent, we dint fully know what went on, and what I stated earlier is only MY view, I would defend any of my dogs (as best i could) but i would not hit anyone. IMO the OP deserves what they get next Monday


Very true. I do not know the full story. But on the face of it, yes i would more than likely do the same. I'm not trying to imply that your opinion, among others, is wrong. Just that this is how i would react, and to be perfectly honest. . . i would accept the consequences of my actions. Even if that meant going to court. 
That fact is that too many people are getting away with attaching people/animals with no punishment given, so a lot of us are starting to retaliate now. I'm over the moon that the law has changed regarding protecting your own home. I means you can finally protect your family with no fear of being in trouble yourself. 
I don't mean to get peoples back up, or offend. How you or others deal in a certain situation is entirely down to you


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree, it would be pure revenge, but it would make me feel better.


Lol, at least you're honest


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally I'd half kill anyone who tried to or did attack my dog because there is no real law/deterrent protecting any animal from being harmed by humans. 
Sometimes you have to take the law into your own hands because the long arm of the law often has its hands tied.

However, in my opinion the original post is, as the title suggests, 'Bullsh1t':001_rolleyes:


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> And would you feel the same if someone lashed out and hit your child because he or she got too close and he didn't like children? Of course not, you would have punched him too. The difference is, the law would then be on your side because he had hurt a human being, not a dog.
> 
> My dogs need protecting just as much as my child would.


Please do not make assumptions about my moral code of ethics. If someone punched my child I would NEVER hit them back in retaliation, I am against any kind of violence. I would phone the police and let the law take care of them. If someone was repeatedly attacking them ,then yes I would defend them of course. Also, correct me if I am wrong, but under these circumstances the law would not be on my side as you cannot go around hitting people just because they have lashed out with a single punch with no further threat of violnece.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> When we first got Piper, our neighbours kids, being kids, have kicked her, hit her and rolled over her paws with a scooter. She yelped and then licked them. I would not allow an aggressive response from my dog so why is it suitable for a person? As has been stated, if the attack continued then it could have been justified. My dog will yelp at things that do not hurt her, its just the shock, yet when i accidently kicked her in the mout drawing blood she didnt make a noise.
> 
> We have walked Piper where there are a lot of asians and who dislike dogs. We keep her away from them to avoid such things. I do understand that not everyone likes dogs so i try to stop her just approaching everyone. We all have to live in this world together and a little understanding on both sides goes a long way.
> 
> I find it troubling that so many people's first response is to hit.


Hit the dogs or hit the people? Or both? The estate I live on is mostly Turkish people apparently. They don't seem to go out of their way to assault dogs but if one runs up to them they lash out to protect themselves. Was the same sort of thing where I lived in Manchester, mostly muslim community and dogs were lashed out at if they approached. Often with a stick.

Don't get me wrong I'd be absolutely fuming if someone hit or kicked my dog and would more than likely rant and rave but at the same time I'd be blaming myself for letting him get into a situation where someone felt the need to protect themselves from him.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Plebob said:


> Please do not make assumptions about my moral code of ethics. If someone punched my child I would NEVER hit them back in retaliation, I am against any kind of violence. I would phone the police and let the law take care of them. If someone was repeatedly attacking them ,then yes I would defend them of course. Also, correct me if I am wrong, but under these circumstances the law would not be on my side as you cannot go around hitting people just because they have lashed out with a single punch with no further threat of violnece.


If someone punched my child I would go ape **** ..but thats just me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Had my dog kicked, she yelped but she chose not to bite him when she could of. I phoned the police and explained the guy was harassing me and threatening my life (damn well felt like it-nasty bloke). His excuse for kicking her was because Maya chased his dog off because his dog nipped her, she never touched his dog but apparently it was ok to come up to her and kick her at least a minute after the incident.

While I can understand how tempting it is to hurt someone back as you've found out it results out badly.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

This place is so goddamn crazy...we have gone from kicking dogs to punching kids :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Hit the dogs or hit the people? Or both? The estate I live on is mostly Turkish people apparently. They don't seem to go out of their way to assault dogs but if one runs up to them they lash out to protect themselves. Was the same sort of thing where I lived in Manchester, mostly muslim community and dogs were lashed out at if they approached. Often with a stick.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'd be absolutely fuming if someone hit or kicked my dog and would more than likely rant and rave but at the same time I'd be blaming myself for letting him get into a situation where someone felt the need to protect themselves from him.


I was mainly referring to people retaliating and hitting other people, but yes hitting the dogs too.

I agree with you, as much as i love my dog and would be devastated if someone kicked her, if i allowed her to approach someone she didnt know (which she will do as she wants to be friends with everyone) and she got hurt it would be my fault. Yes if they continued kicking i would then hit out but in this case it was just retaliation.

And as for the comment about kids (not you, just general ones) even if my kids got hit once, yes i would be angry but i would also be teaching them not react in anger. its just perpetuating the violence.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

TBH i dont know what i would do until (god forbid) i was in the same situation, but i do know one thing.....my dogs would not have got close enough to the guy to be kicked. If like said the dog was on a lead, unless it was a flexi or a longline then he must have been quite close to yourself for your dog to be able to reach him if the dog was as you said on a lead and under control. I dont allow my dogs to approach people anywhere for the simple fact that people can be unpredictable and so can dogs. NO matter how well you know and trust your dogs if the situation arises then any animal including people can be unpredictable. If it had been a small child would your reaction have been the same?? And before people say it yes a small child can lash out at a dog and cause injury and pain. 

I am not saying what he did to your dog was right and like i said i cannot be sure if i would act the same way or not in the same/similar situation but we as dog owners are responsible for our pets from the moment they cross our threshold until the day they go to the bridge and that includes protecting them. If you didnt allow your dog to approach strangers then it wouldnt of happened.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> yes totally agree, that must have been one hard punch and this is your instinct of a response, to go straight for a punch in the face is hust violent to me.


Completely agree, and to infer, as some posters have, that this is an uncontrollable response is very worrying!


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

beris said:


> "That guy hit the dog, hit a guy with 2 staffies"
> 
> I have not read anywhere on the OP's postings that the guy hit the OP.


newfiesmum understood what I was trying to point out: the breed of the dog in question.

Anyway, thanks. I really have to make a mental note to check my posts twice before hitting "submit".



YellaSam said:


> It seems to me that there are certain breeds of dog which attract certain types of people who take comfort in telling each other they are hard done by. Thankfully our judges and barristers are aware of this and deal with these childish situations accordingly.


a "little" judgmental, isn't it?
but maybe you are referring to people that know they should defend themselves.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think this thread is exactly what it is called aswell, but I am intrigued to see what peoples views are 

I think (if its a real occurance) that the guy was wrong for the kick, regardless of reason, I would do, I'm a dog lover!
I also think that the OP was in the wrong (maybe more so) to just respond with braking the guys nose!!! Surely it didnt call for that sort of violence :shocked:

*Heidi*


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

rottie said:


> a "little" judgmental, isn't it?
> but maybe you are referring to people that know they should defend themselves.


That's absurdly funny! That you use the word 'judgemental' when the OP is due in court Monday morning because of his own actions and admissions! This thread has made my weekend and it's still only Friday night!


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> This place is so goddamn crazy...we have gone from kicking dogs to punching kids :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes it's nuts isn't it?! Seems we are all up in arms and reliving the fights we never had but wished we'd had with the classroom bully at school!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Hope it all goes well when you go too court. 

For those who seem too think that because they have staffies their dog deserved it because of things that they have heard etc in papers, tbh your a bunch of morons no dog deserves too be kicked and made too yelp by anyone, farful or not fearful any breed of dog . 
I doubt this guy was scared if he was he would be miles away and not kick the dog sounds like a unprovoked attack by an utter a***hole. 

I cant comment on what i would do if someone kicked my dogs as i have never been in that situation and ive never been in a fight and dont want too be. But i would protect my dogs with everything i have. 

I wanna commend you thou on what a lovely temprement your dog must have being a staffie and all  not attacking someone within reaching distance


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> wanna commend you thou on what a lovely temprement your dog must have being a staffie and all not attacking someone within reaching distance


Shame the same can't be said for the owner.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Sarah1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Easier said than done when you live in an area where people will kick out at a dog approaching them. Or pick up a stick and hit them with it. Thankfully a bit of avoidance on both sides means nobody gets upset or hurt. This is the 2nd place I've lived where dogs are generally feared and disliked so it's pretty much second nature now to keep my dog away from people unless they indicate they'd like to meet him.
> ...


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought it was some Muslims who are supposed to not like dogs, because they're unclean, or something like that. A religious rejection and nothing to do with race.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> > Also alot of asians as you put it do not dislike dogs. * Being asian has nothing to do with disliking dogs. * Im asian, 95% of the people in my area are asians and the area consists of alot of dog owners.
> ...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Elles said:


> I thought it was some Muslims who are supposed to not like dogs, because they're unclean, or something like that. A religious rejection and nothing to do with race.


There are many reasons why particular nationalities, cultures and/or religions are not particularly dog friendly.

For example in large parts of the world rabies is endemic and thus dogs are feared.

For others dogs are seen as unclean and only to be used for particular tasks such as falconry, shepherding, guarding.

For others they are seen as merely a food source.

It all depends where you live, what you believe and the prevalent culture in which you have been raised.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

:skep: ut: :blink: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: <- this is how my brain feels after having just read all 13 pages of this thread and I can't even bloody remember what I was going to say 

Well it's certainly tired my brain out enough to go to bed anyway.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> 5rivers79 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not pathetic or untrue, there are vast cultural differences with regard to dogs, from those Asians _who consider dog meat a delicacy and kill them and eat them,_ through those who have them as pets and those who fear them.
> ...


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Shame the same can't be said for the owner.


Maybe the judge will simply caution the owner because of the dogs good behaviour!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

myshkin said:


> smokeybear said:
> 
> 
> > I guess (?) the objection comes from the fact that the Asian covers so very many people. Many, many Europeans dislike dogs too, but a blanket statement saying that Europeans don't like dogs would probably raise objections. I lived in an area where there was a big population of Pakistani Muslims...who on the whole, definitely didn't like dogs, but I didn't feel the need to treat them any differently to anyone else...because I don't allow my dog to approach strangers uninvited.
> ...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> myshkin said:
> 
> 
> > It is not that you treat others differently but you know that others view YOU and your DOG differently. There is a subtle, but distinct difference.
> ...


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

After reading all 13 pages I'm not really sure about anything anymore and definitely need to sleep. 

Anyway seriously, I have to say that none of us were present so we can't judge without all the facts but from what the OP has said they have totally over reacted and they will probably have to pay dearly for their revenge attack. As many have already said violence does not solve the problem and, although I don't agree with the person kicking the dog, there may have been many reasons why it happened. It would be very interesting to hear the other side of the story.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Elles said:


> I thought it was some Muslims who are supposed to not like dogs, because they're unclean, or something like that. A religious rejection and nothing to do with race.


Well i am one of only a few sikh's in a predominantly pakistani/muslim area. They have dogs and i have dogs. Some of them are scared and some arent. Thats nothing to do with race/religion/colour. There are english people that like dogs and english people that dont like dogs. I just dont see what this has anything to do with the OP protecting himself/herself and his/her dog from a vicious guy.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Two wrongs don't make a right! You were wrong allowing your dog to approach someone, regardless of if it were just to sniff and he was wrong to kick your dog. As your dogs guardian you should be protecting it and not allow it to approach people willy nilly. You have no idea if this person has a fear of dogs or has had a bad experience in the past. Your breed too has a huge predujice at the moment and you do it no favours by allowing incidents like this to occurr, in fact by your retaliation you have played into the hands of the stereotype owners the breed is getting which is a great shame! 

I don't let my dogs greet anyone unless the person wants to fuss them and like you would be livid if some idiot took it upon themselves to abuse my dog, that is why I keep them by my side at all times and ALWAYS on lead!


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've read through all the posts, thanks.
I know hitting him (he was around 30 years) wasn't a good idea, but my dogs are like my children. If someone hurts my dogs, I'll hurt them. I know it's not the right way to deal with it, but it's what I do instinctively.
I know I have to accept whatever the court decides to give me, but it doesn't mean I wouldn't do the same again.
I think someone asked if I had been in trouble with the law before, yes. I've got a few cautions and a few convictions, spent a bit of time in prison before I got my dogs, They have kept me out of trouble.

I've been charged with GBH without intent (section 20 I think)
Just because their staffies, it doesn't mean their vicious, and just because I have 2, it doesn't make me violent. I'm happy to do whatever I feel I need to do to protect and defend my family, and my dogs are part of my family.

I've got a appointment with a solicitor later today and will see what they say.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

my dogs are treated like children, doesnt mean id break someones nose over it.

also ive been hurt before an my mother did not attack the other person, doesnt mean she is a bad mother!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

When I first read your post I thought "What a pr..k that guy was but was punching him in the face really the best action to take? It may not help your case" then I imagined if some a$$hole kicked one of mine if they just went for an inoccent sniff, then I would have probably punched the b*****d too and gave him one in the privates as well. 

If he had mouthed off first like "Get that dog away from me!" Then I'd be like "okay, chill out" but the fact he kicked him without a word is sick.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> So someone has kicked, hit and driven a scooter over your dog and what did you do about it? Sounds like a continuous attack to me..maybe not all in one go but continuous and sustained nevertheless?
> 
> Also alot of asians as you put it do not dislike dogs. Being asian has nothing to do with disliking dogs. Im asian, 95% of the people in my area are asians and the area consists of alot of dog owners.
> 
> What has being asian got anything to do with your post about people that dislike dogs? So because you have possibly met a few people who happen to be asian that dont like your dog you keep your dog away from all asians? Pathetic.


Excuse me?? Where did i say i keep her away from all Asians? and are you seriously telling me that alot of asians dont class dogs as dirty and therefore avoid them? If ANYONE, regardless of colour wants to pet my dog they can, it just happens where i live and sometimes walk alot of the asian families do not like dogs. I just said based on this we avoid the area when there are alot of people there so that no-one is made uncomfortable by my dog who may approach them to say hi.

And no, my dog has not been continuously attacked. It was behaviour by children (a 3yr old and a 6 yr old). They were told off and as such are now not left alone with the dog (for her protection, not there's). Maybe instead of telling them off and explaining you dont hit others, including animals, i should have just punched them in the face??


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I've read through all the posts, thanks.
> I know hitting him (he was around 30 years) wasn't a good idea, but my dogs are like my children. If someone hurts my dogs, I'll hurt them. I know it's not the right way to deal with it, but it's what I do instinctively.
> I know I have to accept whatever the court decides to give me, but it doesn't mean I wouldn't do the same again.
> I think someone asked if I had been in trouble with the law before, yes. I've got a few cautions and a few convictions, spent a bit of time in prison before I got my dogs, They have kept me out of trouble.
> ...


I have 2 staffies as well as a jack russle and a collie cros and i know the stigma attached to the dogs and that of the pepole that own them and im sorry but you are giving dog owners and especially staffy owners a bad name in doing what you did. But like i said i will hopefully never be in the situation as my dogs do not get a chance to interact with any one unless invited to by them and i allow them to.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Excuse me?? *Where did i say i keep her away from all Asians?*
> 
> In your post.
> 
> ...


Children is one thing. they are learning as they grow up, learning by getting told off, learning by being praised. A child should just need a telling off to stop its bad behaviour.

However, a grown up, in his 30s should have the decency to either tell the dog owner that he is scared or just avoid the situation himself..it doesnt take much to be decent. He certainly should not be kicking a dog making it yelp. Sorry but he deserved what he got.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

all i have to say is i hope the op gets what they deserve their attitude is horrible, I mean come on, it was only a kick, its not as if someone really harmed the dog, yes its not nice but some dogs have had far worse from other dogs! If you go inside who will look after your dogs?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Urgh.

The bloke was a total moron to kick your dog. That can't be denied. 

However as you know the stigma attached to staffies, NOT only to staffies but their owners, you just have made help those stigmas mate.

If someone hurt my dog i would go mental, however, violence is never the answer. I hope in future you think about your actions before you actually act. 

Someone kicked my dog once, i gave them a right gobfull. To break someones nose is disgusting, as i said its horrible he kicked your dog but breaking his nose? wow.

Good luck with the court case lark.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> all i have to say is i hope the op gets what they deserve their attitude is horrible, I mean come on, it was only a kick, its not as if someone really harmed the dog, yes its not nice but some dogs have had far worse from other dogs! If you go inside who will look after your dogs?


It was only a kick?? Their small dogs. Only a kick could of seriously hurt her. She was lucky.
OK, some dogs have had worse happen to them from other dogs, and from other people, but that doesn't mean that it's all right for someone to kick my dog.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I know I have to accept whatever the court decides to give me, but it doesn't mean I wouldn't do the same again.


So what would get through to you to show you what you did was wrong?



> I think someone asked if I had been in trouble with the law before, yes. I've got a few cautions and a few convictions, spent a bit of time in prison before I got my dogs, *They have kept me out of trouble.*


Well it doesn't appear to have.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the fact you have been charged before says alot about the kind of person you are perhaps you should attend some sort of anger managment, you would of thought spending time in prison would of taught you your lesson obviously not  mind you is that surprising prison is pretty cushy here but thats another debate for another time. 

whats going to happen to your much loved dogs if you go back inside? is there someone to look after them? 

owners like you help give your breed and the people who own them a bad name, you are now going to be seen as a thug with your status dogs! you should be trying everything to show that staffy owners are responsible not violent.

maybe this time you will learn to not use your fists for every situation. I agree it is disgusting if someone just kicked your dog for no reason, but I feel there may be more to it that that, was it definatly even a kick, a violent kick? the person must of known you for the police to be at your door within the hour and you must have a fair few convictions for them to get to you so quickly, and your court case is coming up very quick too, most people have to wait more than a few days for a court case


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Was just about to say this guy was obviously not a stranger otherwise the police would not have been round yours so quick so he must have known you. I also think that the fact that you have been convicted before is not going to help your case and i can actually see you going back to prison, you dont get a slap on the wrist and a fine for you 2nd 3rd or 4th conviction. Good luck with finding someone to look after your dogs while you are inside especially if this is turned around and the bloke says that your dog was aggressive towards him oh and thanks for helping the world be a better place for my 2 staffies to live in....not


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> I think the fact you have been charged before says alot about the kind of person you are perhaps you should attend some sort of anger managment, you would of thought spending time in prison would of taught you your lesson obviously not  mind you is that surprising prison is pretty cushy here but thats another debate for another time.
> 
> whats going to happen to your much loved dogs if you go back inside? is there someone to look after them?
> 
> ...


Everyone has a past and people change. OK, I used to get in a bit of trouble with the police but I haven't had anything for over 5 years, until now.
It doesn't matter that my dogs are staffs, I could have any dog and would of had the same reaction. 
I've said that hitting him wasn't the right thing to do but he kicked my dog. It was a proper kick, not a tap with his foot.
I was still walking my dogs when the police found me, I'm not that hard to miss. 6'8" with 2 dogs.
Magistrate court cases are always quick, a friend of mine was caught drink driving on a Monday and was in court Tuesday. It has nothing to do with my record.
If I do go to prison my dogs will be looked after, but the solicitor thinks it will most likely be a suspended sentence and community service.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

mrsimpson85 said:


> It was only a kick?? Their small dogs. Only a kick could of seriously hurt her. She was lucky.
> OK, some dogs have had worse happen to them from other dogs, and from other people, but that doesn't mean that it's all right for someone to kick my dog.


Sorry to say but a staffie is not a small dog, a small dog to me is a chi/papillon. Staffies are quite study and a kick would not harm them too much (i am not saying this is right) but this accident could of easily been stoped and you could have protected your dogs in a better way then you did. I hope you get what you deserve sorry but breaking someone's nose is awful and then to say I wish i hit him harder!


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

A lot of people are saying I give staffs and their owners a bad name.
This happened on a quiet residential road with nobody else around, not in the middle of the high street.
I spend a lot of time with my dogs at the park letting children play with them trying to get the stigma staffs have away from them.
This was a adult who attacked my dog with no good reason.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A lot of people are saying I give staffs and their owners a bad name.
> This happened on a quiet residential road with nobody else around, not in the middle of the high street.
> I spend a lot of time with my dogs at the park letting children play with them trying to get the stigma staffs have away from them.
> This was a adult who attacked my dog with no good reason.


who will then tell his mates, family and others what happened and then they pass it on........


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A lot of people are saying I give staffs and their owners a bad name.
> This happened on a quiet residential road with nobody else around, not in the middle of the high street.
> I spend a lot of time with my dogs at the park letting children play with them trying to get the stigma staffs have away from them.
> This was a adult who attacked my dog with no good reason.


Yea because the bloke you punched in the face is now going to go round singing their praises isnt he  are you seriously that naive???


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> It was only a kick?? Their small dogs. Only a kick could of seriously hurt her. She was lucky.
> OK, some dogs have had worse happen to them from other dogs, and from other people, but that doesn't mean that it's all right for someone to kick my dog.


Nobody on this thread has said it was all right for someone to kick your dog (or any dog). It is not acceptable.

However it is ALSO not acceptable to break somebody's nose. It is an extreme overreaction.

All you have demonstrated is

a) you have no self control
b)you have developed no better strategy to deal with problems other than violence
c)you are the reason so many people associate SBT wish CHAVS and worse, you have fulfilled their expectations of you.

Why not learn from your past and your mistakes?

Take both chips off your shoulders and learn to engage your brain before speaking and or acting.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

tashax said:


> Yea because the bloke you punched in the face is now going to go round singing their praises isnt he  are you seriously that naive???


I don't care what he thinks, he's an idiot. 
I think I'm going to leave this thread alone until I know what's happening.
Thanks


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

The Bottom Line is:

He shouldn't have kicked your dog 
You shouldn't have punched him

Its wrong he'll probably not be held accountable for his actions. 
Its right that you are.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I think we should leave mrsimpson be for now. he has been totaaly upfront and told us what has happened - and whether we agree or not I don't feel we need to keep putting the boot in so to speak.....the courts will now decide what will be the punishment.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I don't care what he thinks, he's an idiot.
> I think I'm going to leave this thread alone until I know what's happening.
> Thanks


The fact that he is an idiot is irrelevant what is relevant is that what you have done has given the staffy haters and maybe even the media if it goes that far more ammo for their hate campaign

*clap* *clap* well done you


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I don't care what he thinks, he's an idiot.
> I think I'm going to leave this thread alone until I know what's happening.
> Thanks


HE is the idiot?

I think the only idiot is the one who has had serial convictions and been in prison.

People who break the law, repeatedly, and go to prison who are idiots.


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

As I said, the Judges won't see it any differently. He kicked your dog, you punched him in the face. The court won't care what happened.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

We all love our dogs and would all defend them but with a reaction like yours i dont know. He was wrong to kick your dog, but what you dont realise is the majority of people value human life and preservation more highly than that of a dog, if you hadnt of hit him he could of been prosecuted for what he did to your dog but your crime is greater than his im afraid.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> *but my dogs are like my children*
> *If someone hurts my dogs, I'll hurt them*
> *but it's what I do instinctively*.
> *but it doesn't mean I wouldn't do the same again*.
> ...


People here are offering sensible opinion that is worth heeding.

Personally I would not repeat the first and last points (highlighted above) in court on Monday. They will give the impression you have an excuse at hand and if you dwell heavily on these points it will seem suspicious. The other five points are much the same and indicate one thing which is that you are willing to repeat violence. Don't go into court thinking this way. Your post is full of this and if you say these heart felt sentiments in court you will be wasting your solicitors time.

You also, and consistantly, say how wrong you were which indicates to me that you are both realistic and reasonable and the law can work with that. That is the line you should take on Monday because the law will not go along with you being reasonable while holding a personal grudge against the man who kicked your dog. That is grey, the law wants black and white. The law also wants this wrapped up on Monday and so should you if you want your 5 years of clean living to count for anything.

Please go into court with the correct attitude of repentance for the sake of you, your dogs and all dog owners. If not then this type of thing will happen again at cost to our reputation.

Have you ever seen the closing scene of Angels with Dirty Faces?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I've been charged with GBH without intent (section 20 I think)
> *Just because their staffies, it doesn't mean their vicious, and just because I have 2, it doesn't make me violent. * I'm happy to do whatever I feel I need to do to protect and defend my family, and my dogs are part of my family.
> 
> I've got a appointment with a solicitor later today and will see what they say.


no having 2 staffies doesnt make you violent, hitting someone in the face and breaking their nose does!!


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> Everyone has a past and people change. OK, I used to get in a bit of trouble with the police but I haven't had anything for over 5 years, until now.
> It doesn't matter that my dogs are staffs, I could have any dog and would of had the same reaction.
> I've said that hitting him wasn't the right thing to do but he kicked my dog. It was a proper kick, not a tap with his foot.
> I was still walking my dogs when the police found me, I'm not that hard to miss. 6'8" with 2 dogs.
> ...


You say the dog was kicked proper , yet instead of going straight to the vet you carried on walking them , if it was as hard as you have made out , then surly a trip to the vet would of happened straight away :idea:


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

You did what the rest of us would *want* to do. I can totally understand why you decked that moron, and only wish I had a punch half as impressive as yours proved to be 

Now, though, you need to take certain steps if possible:

1 - call * 01544 370213
*, Justice For Dogs, apparently gives advice to dog owners over legal issues. Might be worth a try?

And

*DOG LAW UK - PHONE ADVICE: 0906 515 1108*
* Doglaw - Phone Advice*
*- meant to be really good from what I've read on other dog forums*

2 - will the friend who witnessed it all agree that the bloke also advanced threateningly towards *YOU* and that your punch was *self defence....?* If your friend will state this, it might help.

3 - if there's time, consult a solicitor. Because there is an increasing amount of anti-dog feeling in this country and if you get a judge who is not a dog lover...

Will you let us know how you get on?

Really glad your dog is OK.


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> You did what the rest of us would *want* to do. I can totally understand why you decked that moron, and only wish I had a punch half as impressive as yours proved to be
> 
> Now, though, you need to take certain steps if possible:
> 
> ...


But his punch was not self defence and getting his friend to lie is also wrong .


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Whilst I realise that this is a serious subject, and that the OP has re-enforced at least to one person and any onlookers that staffies are indeed only owned by "hardmen", at least one member of the public will think twice before kicking a dog a second time.

When I read the original post, going by the username which I read as MRS, I believed the OP was female, I found it quite amusing. Now, given his past, I can see a bleak outcome for him.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been in the same predicament. I was lucky I got away with NFA. I hope you do too. He deserved all he got.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

To be honest i think you should have not smacked him in the face!!! I recon you should have kicked him several times in the balls..lets face it he would be alot less likely to get them photographed by the police and it would be your word against his 

*note to self* read all of the thread before replying to op*


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am very disappointed, nobody has recommended that the OP should have used a knife or a gun!:001_rolleyes:

Although one poster has indicated that they would be up for a murder charge.


How sad that all these dogs have owners such as these as role models. 

As usual, posters such as these reveal more about themselves than those they seek to criticise.

What wonderful specimens of the human race they are................. not.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

harley bear said:


> To be honest i think you should have not smacked him in the face!!! I recon you should have kicked him several times in the balls..lets face it he would be alot less likely to get them photographed by the police and it would be your word against his
> 
> *note to self* read all of the thread before replying to op*


I hang my head in disbelief at what I read sometimes on Pets Forum.:frown5:


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think there's a difference between being violent and being provoked into a reaction.
I hit him, it was a violent reaction but it doesn't make me a violent person.
The court will decide what consequence my actions deserve tomorrow.
I know a lot of members here don't agree with what I did, but I feel I was justified.
In less than 24 hours I will know.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I've just read all of this:crazy:
If this happened to any of mine I'd be really upset. It would be my fault for not keeping them safe


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes and what a reaction that was,of course by using a violent reaction just proves that your intellect is not quite up to scratch


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Whilst I realise that this is a serious subject, and that the OP has re-enforced at least to one person and any onlookers that staffies are indeed only owned by "hardmen", at least one member of the public will think twice before kicking a dog a second time.
> *
> When I read the original post, going by the username which I read as MRS, I believed the OP was female, I found it quite amusing. Now, given his past, I can see a bleak outcome for him.*


 me too

I'm still on the fence on this one tho.. On a thread where we hear of people hitting/ kicking there own dog in public many of us would say they'd like to give said owner a taste of there own medicine.. However it would be more productive to be "the bigger man" and report them rather than going down to there level.. If you know what I mean lol


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Whilst I realise that this is a serious subject, and that the OP has re-enforced at least to one person and any onlookers that staffies are indeed only owned by "hardmen", at least one member of the public will think twice before kicking a dog a second time.
> 
> When I read the original post, going by the username which I read as MRS, I believed the OP was female, I found it quite amusing. Now, given his past, I can see a bleak outcome for him.


Why is it funny if the violence comes from a woman...?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I think there's a difference between being violent and being provoked into a reaction.
> I hit him, it was a violent reaction but it doesn't make me a violent person.
> The court will decide what consequence my actions deserve tomorrow.
> I know a lot of members here don't agree with what I did, but I feel I was justified.
> In less than 24 hours I will know.


If I had a £1 for every time I had heard the excuse "_It was not my fault, he/she provoked me_" when individuals are challenged about why they assaulted their wives, girlfriends, DOGS, children, people in general, I would be very rich.

No there is NO difference between being violent and being provoked into a reaction.

I have seen people hit others "_because they looked at me in a funny way_" _because they did not do as I asked_ etc etc etc

Nobody MADE you hit the other person.

Nobody had a GUN to your head

You had a CHOICE

You made the wrong one.

AGAIN

And yes, a violent reaction DOES make you a VIOLENT PERSON.

A person who CHOOSES to use violence instead of restraint.

It is the same outlook as road hogs and road rage, bullies and wifebeaters.

As long as you continue to excuse YOUR behaviour due to the actions of OTHERS you will continue in this cycle.

Your choice.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> *I hit him, it was a violent reaction but it doesn't make me a violent person.*


:mellow:.....:mad2:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> When I read the original post, going by the username which I read as MRS, I believed the OP was female, I found it quite amusing. Now, given his past, I can see a bleak outcome for him.


glad im not the only one, i thought he was a she too!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I think there's a difference between being violent and being provoked into a reaction.
> I hit him, it was a violent reaction but it doesn't make me a violent person.
> The court will decide what consequence my actions deserve tomorrow.
> I know a lot of members here don't agree with what I did, but I feel I was justified.
> In less than 24 hours I will know.


How can you feel 'justified'
You put your dog at risk. I'm saying on more on this.I find it really sad


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Did anyone hear about Tyeson the 12 year old GSD that was stabbed to death after his owner had an argument with a man?? Im sorry but that could have been yourself or your dogs, know one can be sure if a person is carrying a knife anymore or even a gun, its called self preservation


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

So if you go to the pub once a week and get drunk, does that make you a alcoholic?? No. 
I've had 1 violent outburst in 5 years, does that make me a violent person?? No.

I don't see how I put my dogs at risk? Are you saying that every time a person walks towards me I should cross the road?
If people tell me they are scared of dogs I will give them plenty of space. My dog was just sniffing. 

What if he did have a knife or a gun? If I stood there arguing with him surely he would of been more likely to pull it out.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> So if you go to the pub once a week and get drunk, does that make you a alcoholic?? No.
> I've had 1 violent outburst in 5 years, does that make me a violent person?? No.
> 
> I don't see how I put my dogs at risk? *Are you saying that every time a person walks towards me I should cross the road?*
> ...


no but you should keep your dogs out of their way, you dont know if they are scared or dis like dogs and not everyone wants a strange dog coming over sniffing them.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> So if you go to the pub once a week and get drunk, does that make you a alcoholic?? No.
> I've had 1 violent outburst in 5 years, does that make me a violent person?? No.
> 
> I don't see how I put my dogs at risk? Are you saying that every time a person walks towards me I should cross the road?
> ...


What if the person was only likely to be provoked into pulling it out like you were provoked into hitting him  so you argued with him before or after you broke his nose?? cant see him standing there arguing with you whilst in that much pain? The original post and posts there after said it was a reaction, a reaction is something which happens immediately after an event, so he either kicked your dog and you hit him straight away or he kicked your dog and you stood their arguing with him and then hit him, if its the second it wasnt a hit that was a reaction it was obviously out of fustration at not be able to get your point across.

I would also like to highlight a point you have yet to answer. *If the kick to the dog had you so worried about her/him because of the yelp, why is it that you carried on walking the dogs and did not get your dog to a vet straight away*


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Apologise and pay the fine. And get a solicitor.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Why is it funny if the violence comes from a woman...?


I don't know, it just seems amusing to me. Some bloke kicks your dog, probably because you are a woman and they don't think you'll retaliate, and gets his nose punched? That appealed to my warped sense of humour.

Now it is not so funny, knowing that it was a large man with a history of violence and walking staffies, which will give the dogs a worse reputation than they already have.

On the other hand, would you feel inclined to start an argument with a man who is 6 ft 8 in? I certainly wouldn't if I were a man.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> If I had a £1 for every time I had heard the excuse "_It was not my fault, he/she provoked me_" when individuals are challenged about why they assaulted their wives, girlfriends, DOGS, children, people in general, I would be very rich.
> 
> No there is NO difference between being violent and being provoked into a reaction.
> 
> ...


Spot on couldn't agree more - if the OP doesn't take on board any thing else, take note of the highlighted bit.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

tashax said:


> I would also like to highlight a point you have yet to answer. *If the kick to the dog had you so worried about her/him because of the yelp, why is it that you carried on walking the dogs and did not get your dog to a vet straight away*


It was after vets hours and the emergency vet charges £150 just to walk through the door. I took her to my vet first thing the following morning.
I will do anything for my dogs but I didn't have the money to pay emergency vet bills.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> On the other hand, would you feel inclined to start an argument with a man who is 6 ft 8 in? I certainly wouldn't if I were a man.


I wouldn't, that's sure 

mrsimpson85 - where you afraid that guy will hit again, you or the dogs?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

You said that you would stop your dog going up sniffing a person if they said they were scared of dogs, sorry but you should on no circumstances allow your dogs to approach strangers unless encourage by the stranger to do so, therefore the fault is entirely yours. Your Dog got kicked because you failed to ensure his safety by keeping him away from strangers, and whilst the person was wrong to kick you dog you should never have put your dog in that position in the first place


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

rottie said:


> mrsimpson85 - where you afraid that guy will hit again, you or the dogs?


I don't think that I was afraid he would lash out again, but then I didn't give him the opportunity to.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

So it wasnt in defence of yourself or your dog, you were just pissed off??


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> You said that you would stop your dog going up sniffing a person if they said they were scared of dogs, sorry but you should on no circumstances allow your dogs to approach strangers unless encourage by the stranger to do so, therefore the fault is entirely yours. Your Dog got kicked because you failed to ensure his safety by keeping him away from strangers, and whilst the person was wrong to kick you dog you should never have put your dog in that position in the first place


It wasn't like she jumped up and started sniffing his groin. She was sniffing the pavement, peoples gardens, trees, lamp posts and went to sniff his shoes. If he showed any fear towards her, I would of pulled her away.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

tashax said:


> So it wasnt in defence of yourself or your dog, you were just pissed off??


Who know's. As I said it was a instant reaction. If I didn't hit him he could of continued his attack.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> It wasn't like she jumped up and started sniffing his groin. She was sniffing the pavement, peoples gardens, trees, lamp posts and went to sniff his shoes. If he showed any fear towards her, I would of pulled her away.


Maybe his kick was his way of showing fear, in the same way you lashed out and punched him, without thinking and without using your brain.

When I had a dog and was walking along pavements etc I would shorten her lead as we approached people as it is what polite dog owners do, I am sorry but the only person here at fault is you.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> It wasn't like she jumped up and started sniffing his groin. She was sniffing the pavement, peoples gardens, trees, lamp posts and went to sniff his shoes. If he showed any fear towards her, I would of pulled her away.


how do you know how he shows fear? maybe inside he was petrified. and even if he wasnt he has the right to walk without a strange dog going up and sniffing his shoes


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I don't think that I was afraid he would lash out again, but then I didn't give him the opportunity to.


I can understand that. I was attacked once in a safe neighborhood (I don't want to get into details), so I can empathize with your situation.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

rottie said:


> I can understand that. I was attacked once in a safe neighborhood (I don't want to get into details), so I can empathize with your situation.


yes but the difference is it was the OTHER man who was attacked and not the op!!

you should empathize more with the other man!


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> how do you know how he shows fear? maybe inside he was petrified. and even if he wasnt he has the right to walk without a strange dog going up and sniffing his shoes


I would of though that if you were scared of dogs you would try to avoid a person walking towards you with 2, or at least try and give them a wide birth. 
OK, he has the right to walk without dogs sniffing him, but asking me to get her to stop would have been the right thing to do, not kicking her.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I would of though that if you were scared of dogs you would try to avoid a person walking towards you with 2, or at least try and give them a wide birth.
> OK, he has the right to walk without dogs sniffing him, but asking me to get her to stop would have been the right thing to do, not kicking her.


I really dont think you know the concept of right and wrong


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I would of though that if you were scared of dogs you would try to avoid a person walking towards you with 2, or at least try and give them a wide birth.
> OK, he has the right to walk without dogs sniffing him, but asking me to get her to stop would have been the right thing to do, not kicking her.


why should he have to give you a wide birth  i agree he should never of kicked your dog but you should never of put her in the situation where she could get kicked


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> Sorry to say but a staffie is not a small dog, a small dog to me is a chi/papillon. Staffies are quite study and a kick would not harm them too much (i am not saying this is right) but this accident could of easily been stoped and you could have protected your dogs in a better way then you did. I hope you get what you deserve sorry but breaking someone's nose is awful and then to say I wish i hit him harder!


Of course staffs are small, some iv seen cant even be classed as medium sized. Are you saying because the staff is sturdy people can go around kicking them if one turns its head to take a sniff?

Also as pointed out before breaking a nose is not difficult..its not bone, its weak cartilage and the slightest of knocks can break it. Sorry to say it again but someone who can kick a dog that is just turning to take a sniff could so easily have continued his attack...therefore the OP, no matter what his history is justified to defend himself and his property.

Goodluck at court OP. I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

of course you are


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> It was after vets hours and the emergency vet charges £150 just to walk through the door. I took her to my vet first thing the following morning.
> I will do anything for my dogs but I didn't have the money to pay emergency vet bills.


If you cant afford the vets bill you should not have dogs , what if the dog had internal damage?
You were willing to risk leaving the dog you love so much untill the moring

Somthing dont seem right with the whole of this story !


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tallyho said:


> If you cant afford the vets bill you should not have dogs , what if the dog had internal damage?
> You were willing to risk leaving the dog you love so much untill the moring
> 
> Somthing dont seem right with the whole of this story !


So a little verbal telling off or not saying anything at all would have been ok if the dog ended up having internal trauma? Sorry but a unprovoked kick to a dog is just not justified no matter how scared of dogs you are..iv heard many stories of steel capped boots breaking ribs that have punctured a dogs lung. Was the OP meant to reward the guy for kicking his dog?

Would it have been better if the OP started throwing out verbal abuse at the guy instead? Even that could have just as easily sparked off a fight. If you guys are saying it was wrong of OP to defend himself and his dog then it would have been just as wrong to start verbally abusing the guy too imo.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> So a little verbal telling off or not saying anything at all would have been ok if the dog ended up having internal trauma? Sorry but a unprovoked kick to a dog is just not justified no matter how scared of dogs you are..iv heard many stories of steel capped boots breaking ribs that have punctured a dogs lung. Was the OP meant to reward the guy for kicking his dog?
> 
> Would it have been better if the OP started throwing out verbal abuse at the guy instead? Even that could have just as easily sparked off a fight. If you guys are saying it was wrong of OP to defend himself and his dog then it would have been just as wrong to start verbally abusing the guy too imo.


No what would have been better is if the OP had not allowed his dog to sniff a total stranger, and then the dog wouldn't have been kicked, he wouldn't have lashed out and ended up in court, simples  Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

The dog should of been took straight to the vet , and if he was that worried he could of called the police him self and reported the kick .:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

my friend has a beautiful springer spaniel, while out walking if anyone is going to pass us, she stops pulls dog tighter towards her and stands and waits for person to pass by, reason being, dog jumps up on people , not to bite but wanting to lick them. dog also wears a halti as it pulls owner to much and some people are thick enough to think it's a muzzle and make a fuss over owner not being able to control a dog especially a springer. i tell her to put it on a short lead and just walk past people but owner gets very nervous, dog is 7 years old. owner and dog wil never change i'm afraid, at least there's been no punches pulled i'm glad to say. what a thing to do to a dog, don't know what i would do if someone kicked max that hard, dearie me.

max was attacked recently by a dog off lead while max was on lead, i had to let lead go i'm afraid to say, max was hurt around mouth and forelegs. i was to upset and wanting to get max seen to, to be angry with anyone, i was told i shouldv'e reported it. 

i'm sorry to hear that things are going as far as court, i do hope you will be okay. how is dog?


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> yes but the difference is it was the OTHER man who was attacked and not the op!!
> 
> you should empathize more with the other man!


No, the OP was attacked by a stranger. 
I really hope you will never have to protect yourself and that you'll never know how important it's to act rapidly and don't let that person to have an advantage over you.

I don't want to continue because this discussion doesn't help anybody.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I think everyone should stop bickering now. 

Whats done is done and the OP is going to have to deal with the consequences of the event. 

The end. ?


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tallyho said:


> If you cant afford the vets bill you should not have dogs , what if the dog had internal damage?
> You were willing to risk leaving the dog you love so much untill the moring
> 
> Somthing dont seem right with the whole of this story !


If you look at some of my older threads u will see why I couldn't afford the emergency vet. In the last few weeks I've paid over £1000 in vet bills.

As much as I would love to be a millionaire and not have to worry about payin my rent, bills, food ect I can't.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rottie said:


> No, the OP was attacked by a stranger.
> I really hope you will never have to protect yourself and that you'll never know how important it's to act rapidly and don't let that person to have an advantage over you.
> 
> I don't want to continue because this discussion doesn't help anybody.


Unless you were there and saw something that we have not been told the only attacking was done BY the OP.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

After a quick glance there seems to be a lot of hostility on here. Name calling is not appropriate and if there is any more the thread will be closed and action taken against those who continue to flout the rules.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Unless you were there and saw something that we have not been told the only attacking was done BY the OP.


What about the bloke who ATTACKED my dog?


----------



## Chuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

At what point does it become acceptable for a total stranger to attack a family member? When it's your nephew? Girlfriend? Son? Dad? It's a shame the law doesn't show more respect to animals and dish out more punishment to people who hurt them. If it did, the other ******** would be in court on the exact same charge as the op.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Chuppy said:


> At what point does it become acceptable for a total stranger to attack a family member? When it's your nephew? Girlfriend? Son? Dad? It's a shame the law doesn't show more respect to animals and dish out more punishment to people who hurt them. If it did, the other ******** would be in court on the exact same charge as the op.


i agree to a point, but the op let his dog walk up to a stranger so that *could* be seen as the dog aggregating or threatening the stranger


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> i agree to a point, but the op let his dog walk up to a stranger so that *could* be seen as the dog aggregating or threatening the stranger


She didn't walk up to him. She was walking past him.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and *1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.*
> T





mrsimpson85 said:


> She didn't walk up to him. She was walking past him.


  but to sniff him she must be going towards him?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

So a dog sniffed someone? What a strange thing to do. Obviously this bloke was not afraid of dogs or he would not have been that close to one, would probably have crossed over to avoid them, and we cannot always control where our dogs' noses are going. He obviously just did not like dogs, whether only that breed or any breed is irrelevant. I don't like children, but I don't lash out if one walks past. I can well understand OP being furious, so would I. If you are going to walk about the streets, you have to get used to the fact that people have dogs and that they might sometimes sniff.

But, OP should not have reacted quite so violently. Obviously the dog wasn't really hurt or he would not have been able to carry on walking him and it was possibly shock which made him yelp. I don't know, I wasn't there. But I do think that to say he should not have let him get that close to a passer by on a pavement, is a bit too much.

I keep mine away from passersby, will even cross over if necessary, because they slobber and most people don't want to be slobbered on. I don't do it in case they sniff someone.

I think this case is, as they say, six of one and half a dozen of the other, and only one person was there to say for certain what happened.

The woman I mentioned earlier who told me she had kicked someone's dog who came to sniff her said it was because "I don't like dogs". Well what a shame. I don't suppose the dog liked her much either, but he didn't bite her, did he? People think they have a God given right to treat dogs however they like because they are animals and not as good as almighty humans.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> but to sniff him she must be going towards him?


It wasn't like she was fixated on him. Both my dogs like to smell everything. I don'tind them doing that and as I've said before, if he showed any sign of fear towards my dogs, I would have kept them away from him.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> but to sniff him she must be going towards him?


No, a dog doesnt need to walk up to someone to sniff them. If someone walks past you on the pavement a dog will naturally move its head towards a passer by to get a sniff. Thats what the OP has been saying since his first post. He has not once said the dog walked up to someone to sniff them. The dog was on a lead and under control according to the first post. So unless there is a language barrier i dont know how anyone could have assumed that the OP's dog wondered up to someone.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

what interests me here is the ethnicity of this person,and i have good reason to ask


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

mrsimpson85 said:


> my word against his. My dog's fine, he has a broken nose.


and ???????????????


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

it shouldnt matter the breed of the dog he had no right to kick it, he should have asked the dog to be moved. i agree bout lashing out i ran after a jogger after they kicked my dog for no reason.

hope you r ok tomorrow


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Remember next time, simply deny hitting the person, your word against his. 

I have to admit whilst I would love to say I would be rational if someone kicked my dog, I know I wouldn't be. I know I would re-act. I re-acted when a dog owner kicked his own dog.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Sorry to say but a staffie is not a small dog, a small dog to me is a chi/papillon. Staffies are quite study and a kick would not harm them too much (i am not saying this is right) but this accident could of easily been stoped and you could have protected your dogs in a better way then you did. I hope you get what you deserve sorry but breaking someone's nose is awful and then to say I wish i hit him harder!


staffies are small dogs..only they have a wellard reputation


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

to be honest,i'm with mrsimpson on this because none of us know how we'd react under the same circumstances


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

skyblue said:


> to be honest,i'm with mrsimpson on this because none of us know how we'd react under the same circumstances


No, but I would imagine that we have a very fair idea indeed.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

skyblue said:


> staffies are small dogs..only they have a wellard reputation


in comparison to a chi or papillon they aren't some get classed as Medium and some small admittedly


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I was walking my dogs with a friend last night and 1 of them went to sniff a passer by. My dog didn't bark, growl or show any aggression to this person, just wanted to sniff him.
> This bloke kicked my dog, hard enough to make her yelp, so I punched him in the face.
> I turns out I broke his nose and the police were called. They found me about a hour later and arrested me.
> Now I've got to go to court on Monday and will probably have to pay him some sought of compensation and maybe community service.
> ...


haha good on you!!! serves the sod right  hope the case goes ok for you


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Good job, OP, doing it for the staffie reputation!

Frankly idiotic. You will now have a record for GBH, fab for your future prospects, well done!

Yes, I'd be fuming if someone harmed my dog, but why not reel it in close by your side like most of us probably do when passing others? It's called _courtesy_, a novel concept to some, I know.  Duh!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

It really worries me when you bicker/fight with other people as you never know what they will do as revenge. 

Like another poster mentioned, if you hurt someone, they are more than likely to go for you and your dog. I agree with the posts that say we have to be ambassadors for dogs and dog owners. Like I said before when I first read this post, I thought "Violence isn't the answer, but if someone did that to my dog, I'd want to punch them" 

I cant say exactly how I'd re-act in that situation. Being someone who is very submissive and has never *touchwood* been in a fight, I cant see a punch happening but who knows. But my dogs are my number one worry, I'd be scare if this shifty character had "well 'ard mates" who werent scared to come back and finish me and my dogs off.

A good example of words being better than violence is when (a LONG time ago, coming up 2 years ago when I was a right dumbsh*t of an owner) Dottie chased after a kid on a bike, scared the kid, made him cry and the dad (quite rightfully) went mental. He was effing and blinding and calling Dottie EVERY name you can think of, trying to kick her, I was so shocked.

He went mental at me (he had every right to) and was calling me a .... and a ...he said he was going to kill me and my dog. My parents came out, my mum talked to him, even though he said he was going to kill me,mum never swore, or raised her voice or anything, just kept calm and spoke to him. He eventually calmed down, mum said sorry, I said sorry, he said sorry, we all calmed down and chatted and in the end left on good terms.

If I had gone "Oh F off! I dont give a f!" and re-acted with more aggression and anger he probably would have come back and smashed my windows in and tried to hurt me and Dottie.

The lesson being, being calm and staying cool, no matter how scary the person is and believe me this guy was scary, is the best thing to do.

I mean if someone, god forbid, came up and repeatedly kicked one of my dogs "for a laff" in front of their mates, showing off, then I'd bite their privates off, but if someone is scared of dogs and acts (OTT) then it is better to stay in the right and not sink to their level.

I tend to get myself out of most sticky situations by being polite and super kind, I have much experience from working in retail for many years 

xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

skyblue said:


> to be honest,i'm with mrsimpson on this because none of us know how we'd react under the same circumstances


Unless of course we've been in the same sort of situation. Okay so my dog had his leg stamped on rather than getting kicked but I didn't hit anyone. I ranted and raved and called the guy every name under the sun but that was it.

Several other times I physically blocked morons from hitting him (I assume trying to look hard in front of their friends by hitting the oh so scary muzzled dog) without getting violent.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

skyblue said:


> what interests me here is the ethnicity of this person,and i have good reason to ask


What difference does that make?
and the ethnicity of the op or the person who the op punched?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My last Staff weighed 46lbs, I would call that a medium sized dog. A small dog to me is like Bruce/Britches and Teebs who weigh between 16 - 20lbs.

As for what ethnic group they/he belongs to - get real  just about to tar them all with the same brush are we? :


----------



## Chuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

mumof6 said:


> i agree to a point, but the op let his dog walk up to a stranger so that *could* be seen as the dog aggregating or threatening the stranger


Since when has letting your dog "walk up to someone" been classed as threatening behaviour?

You've made "could" the operative word obviously, but if you you apply it like that, then I'm justified in kicking you if you appear to get too close to my girl's handbag, or say you're running towards me, I can maybe punch you, or trip you up, even if you were on your way right past me to catch the bus, I mean how am I to know you're not running right at me?

You just can't live by that logic, it's impossible.

To be honest I'm having a bit of trouble digesting the fact that anyone is justifying a dog being kicked just for doing what is perfectly natural and walking up and having a sniff of someone.

I mean all things considered, even playing devil's advocate, kicking a dog isn't what you do when you feel threatened, is it? It's what you do when you're an proper nasty bastard.

Without any shadow of a doubt the op should see an adviser and see whether he can put in a counter claim immediately. Usually that in itself is enough to get everything dropped at the least.


----------



## Chuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> why not reel it in close by your side like most of us probably do when passing others? It's called _courtesy_, a novel concept to some


What if your dog's properly trained and can be walked without a lead? My girl comes everywhere with me and has never needed a lead since a pup. I expect people to_ show her_ courtesy... and to their credit, they always have *touch wood*

I mean seriously, there's a real irony to telling someone they should have been "courteous" towards the type of **** who would kick your dog just for walking close to them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You have to be very careful with the DDA these days, a person only has to say they felt threatened or afraid and a case could ensue. A Mal who jumped up at a passer by while on lead and scratched a persons arm has just been cleared by a court after the case took around 11 months with appeals. The dog was also confiscated and kenneled for a few months in the beginning too - 'out of control in a public place'! With a Staff it's even more risky due to prejudice against the breed!

I don't know if it has anything to do with the DDA but in Southend we have a bye law stating all dogs on leads when in the street, people should know when they own a dog if their council also has this law - that's if they have anyone who actually enforces it!

Chuppy - think you should read up on the DDA as these laws apply to you with your well behaved dog just as they did with the guy with the Mal, who incidentally didn't in any way take offense at the other person but still had his dog taken away. I don't expect people to show my dogs courtesy, why should they? It is my job to have control over my dogs and show other people courtesy. People will always come before dogs in the UK and rightly so, not everyone likes them you know and therefore shouldn't have to feel threatened by them or their owners, kicking isnt a good idea but neither is punching someone in the face. Also remember there are two sides to any story and we have only heard one which as the dogs owner may be a bit one sided. I have six dogs none of whom approach people unless they ask to stroke them - *Reason:* I am well aware they can be taken from me if they even so much as scare someone!


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> So if you go to the pub once a week and get drunk, does that make you a alcoholic?? No.
> *I've had 1 violent outburst in 5 years, does that make me a violent person?? No.*
> 
> I don't see how I put my dogs at risk? Are you saying that every time a person walks towards me I should cross the road?
> ...


What makes you seem like a violent person is the fact (and you clearly stated) that you wanted to hit him harder - I would say that the fact you felt no remorse for hitting him, and the fact you would like to have hit him harder, would make you seem like a violent person, no?

I do not condone what he did, I don't think anyone has the right to kick or hurt anyone, animals included. I'm not all that keen on dogs and I hate it when they come up to me and sniff me, it make's me nervous, because I just don't know how to read them, I don't know what they are going to do! Saying that I would NEVER kick a dog, or any other animal, so I don't really understand his response. The fact is, a non-dog owner has the right to walk the streets without a dog wandering up to them (this is how I read the OP?), the same as you have the right to walk your dog in the streets. Why should a non-dog owner have to do anything differently to avoid dogs? Surely it is the responsibly of the dog owner, to not let their dog approach anyone? (once again I read the OP as the dog approached him to sniff him?)

Neither of you had the right to cause harm, and I think you are both as bad as each other! I'd say that I hope you have learnt not to do that again, but you already said you would, which is a shame 

I'm glad your dog is OK.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuppy said:


> What if your dog's properly trained and can be walked without a lead? My girl comes everywhere with me and has never needed a lead since a pup. I expect people to_ show her_ courtesy... and to their credit, they always have *touch wood*
> 
> I mean seriously, there's a real irony to telling someone they should have been "courteous" towards the type of **** who would kick your dog just for walking close to them.


What's your point except to say how well trained your dog is?

And it strikes me as common courtesy not to have a dog/pushchair/bike whatever impact on someone else walking on the same pavement. I wouldn't aim my trolley at someone or let it drift towards someone, so why let the dog wander over? 2 lads walking 2 staffies? Frankly, I'd not want the dog to come near me, either.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Chuppy said:


> What if your dog's properly trained and can be walked without a lead? My girl comes everywhere with me and has never needed a lead since a pup. I expect people to_ show her_ courtesy... and to their credit, they always have *touch wood*
> 
> I mean seriously, there's a real irony to telling someone they should have been "courteous" towards the type of **** who would kick your dog just for walking close to them.


I don't think most folk are saying he should have been courteous - just used something commensurate with the action of the man that kicked his dog rather than escalating the situation.

When I have been in possession of a loaded rifle from time to time and had stones bouncing off me, been spat at, grabbed, frightened etc I haven't shot the perpetrators - would have been a huge over reaction as the OP's was. I believe in using the least force necessary and increasing it *if needed* as opposed to going straight in there with violence.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck this morning Mr Simpson/Mrs Impson. I cannot get the opening scene of Porridge out of my head, "Mr. Norman Stanley Fletcher....."!

Seriously though, regardless, I hope the outcome is favourable to all involved.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Blimey, seems like I've missed alsorts over the last few days!

Whilst I think there's always a better way than resorting to violence and the OP hasn't helped anyone by reacting like that and could/should have acted differently, I think I can understand his reaction.

I'd be FUMING if someone kicked one of my dogs like that. Kicking a defenceless animal for no reason is just inexcusable and again, whilst I don't condone it, punching a senseless human after he's lashed out isn't in the same category as the former.

To say it's all the OP's fault is wrong IMO, dogs sniff things that they walk past. If the other person was scared of dogs to the extent he felt the need to lash out, he should have said so and stopped or crossed the road.

Courtesy is a two way street, dog owners don't owe it more to non-dog owners in the same way that non-dog owners don't owe it more to dog owners.

Nothing annoys me more than people who demand politeness and respect yet never extend the same to others.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

In an* ideal *world, SMOKEY BEAR is right and nobody would ever lose their temper or thump anyone else. And nobody would ever kick a poor innocent dog either!!!

In reality - maybe the ba$tard who did kick this dog will think TWICE before ever doing it again, now that somebody has stood up to him!

I am surprised that so many people are condemning the OP as 'violent'. The OP merely *RESPONDED* to someone who had attacked her dog. The OP did not _initiate _the encounter.

*GOOD LUCK TODAY IN COURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

YEs, he RESPONDED with violence.

That is how fights, battles and wars are started.

Whether you INITIATE or RESPOND the action, VIOLENCE is still VIOLENCE.

I do not believe that anyone has 

A) condoned the behaviour of the person who allegedly kicked the dog
B) put the blame ENTIRELY on the OP

No doubt one day the OP will meet someone who will RESPOND violently to HIM but instead of a broken nose he may receive a much more disabling injury if not fatal.

But that will also be OK, because that person will only be RESPONDING with violence, not INITIATING it.

Yes, I can see the undoubted logic of this argument.

:rolleyes5:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

It may not be all that popular but im with the OP here. If my OH was walking our dog and our dog was on lead and incontrol and got kicked it would have been bloody war. The man who kicked the dog wouldnt have got off so lightly.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

So using the logic expressed by those who advocate "_an eye for an eye_" approach, do those posters have the same attitude re their dogs?

If their dogs are attacked by other dogs, do they encourage their dogs to retaliate, so it would be "_bloody war_" because obviously they would only be "_responding_" to violence and "_defending themselves_"?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> So using the logic expressed by those who advocate "_an eye for an eye_" approach, do those posters have the same attitude re their dogs?
> 
> If their dogs are attacked by other dogs, do they encourage their dogs to retaliate, so it would be "_bloody war_" because obviously they would only be "_responding_" to violence and "_defending themselves_"?


I wouldnt say I advocate and eye for an eye. AND NO that does not mean that I would encourage my dog to attack another. What I do advocate is protecting a person/animal more vunerable than yourself. Protecting being physical or emotional. If a person protects there animal from someone as described by the OP then they get my support. Some people only understand violence(and thats speaking from experience).


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> I wouldnt say I advocate and eye for an eye. AND NO that does not mean that I would encourage my dog to attack another. What I do advocate is protecting a person/animal more vunerable than yourself. Protecting being physical or emotional. If a person protects there animal from someone as described by the OP then they get my support. Some people only understand violence(and thats speaking from experience).


Well your post suggests otherwise.

_If my OH was walking our dog and our dog was on lead and incontrol and got kicked it would have been bloody war. The man who kicked the dog wouldnt have got off so lightly_

So you LIVE with someone who would choose to take this approach.

Hitting another person is not protecting your dog. Moving AWAY from the person who kicked them is protecting them.

And when a dog sees its owner behave in such a way, what lessons do you think that dog learns?

Does it increase the likelihood of the dog becoming aggressive?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Must admit I imagine the scene..

2 guys walking down the street with 2 dogs. The dogs are a bull breed, that is often portrayed in the press as a slavering, dangerous pit bull fighting dogs that will tear your arm off as soon as look at you. They are wearing leather studded harnesses, which enhance their broad, muscular bodies. (going by the pics in the profile  ) One of the guys is in his mid to late 20s and is well over 6ft tall.

Innocent assaulted passer by calls the police and describes the scene.

"I kicked one of the dogs officer and the guy broke my nose."

I would think the officer would think you were an idiot to go anywhere near any of them, let alone provoke one of them into punching you.

So I would agree the innocent passer by had to be a complete idiot, but that doesn't make the dog owner right to punch him in the nose, nor do I expect most of us would punch someone in the face if they kicked our dog for sniffing at their feet.

Just as I wouldn't approach intimidating strangers, I wouldn't let my dog approach people to sniff at them either. They might not like it and might kick my dog. 

What makes the OP violent isn't that he reacted and hit someone for hurting his dog, but that they regret they didn't hit them harder, appear to be keen to do it again, feel vindicated and not at all bothered about breaking someone's nose. imo


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

hahahahahaha!!! I cant believe this thread is still going!!!

If the OPs dog truly got kicked, so sorry. Thats awful. Im actually rather skeptical of the whole story, but thats just me. I cant see myself first thing running to post on a forum right after I had been charged with a crime. 

So lets play along that this whole thing really did happen as posted. A dog was kicked hard enough to yelp for simply sniffing someones feet, and the owner retaliates by breaking the kickers nose. Would I be irate? Oh yeah!! 

Would I retaliate? No. An eye for an eye leaves everyone blind. 
But mainly because Id be too busy tending to my dog and making sure the dog was okay. 

But then again, I dont let my dogs approach people anymore than I let my kids run up to random people, get all in their personal space, and say hi. Heck, I dont run up to random people and shake their hand or pat their shoulder. I dont know why it should be okay for a dog to do it? 

Of course its not okay for someone to kick a dog for invading their personal space, but since I cant control how others behave, I will control how my dogs behave. It works for us


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> I wouldnt say I advocate and eye for an eye. AND NO that does not mean that I would encourage my dog to attack another. What I do advocate is protecting a person/animal more vunerable than yourself. Protecting being physical or emotional. If a person protects there animal from someone as described by the OP then they get my support. Some people only understand violence(and thats speaking from experience).


But the OP didn't protect his animal. If he had the dog wouldn't have been kicked in the first place. Unless the attack is continuing then punching someone after it's happened isn't protecting anything, it's just retaliating. And in many situations is likely to just provoke the attacker to kick the dog again, or turn their attention to the dogs owner.

I also live with someone who'd take the same approach as the OP. If someone hit Spen I have no doubt my husband would hit them. They hurt his dog so he'd hurt them.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally I find it terrifying that there are so many dog owners ready to use extreme violence.

Counting up, those who support what the OP allegedly did, (and/or advocate worse) it is a sobering thought that the old saw appears to be correct.

No such thing as dangerous dogs, just dangerous owners.

A sobering thought and one I shall keep in mind.:yikes:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> "I kicked one of the dogs officer and the guy broke my nose."
> 
> I would think the officer would think you were an idiot to go anywhere near any of them, let alone provoke one of them into punching you.


Same scenario but different.

" I was walking along minding my own business and two young men with two of those devil dogs came towards me (the ones you hear about attacking). I didn't want it near me so when it came up straight up to me I kicked it away. One of the men broke my nose"


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I was walking along minding my own business and two young men with two of those devil dogs came towards me


So I crossed the road. :lol:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Elles said:


> So I crossed the road. :lol:


It's London - the roads may have been too busy to cross  Perhaps he didn't feel concerned until the dog went up to him. 
It's all conjecture but I suspect the idiot that kicked the dog could make a very good case for being the innocent in this scenario.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

For Pete's sake!!!!!

Why are we still debating this? A man broke another mans nose and is to stand before a magistrate. 

If it was not violence then he would not be in court today, it's as plain and simple as that. 

Saying 'I'm with him on this' because you own a dog and you love it doesn't mean it was not violence.

I reckon half a dozen of you should be there in court beside him because you are enticing him and supporting that his actions were right. I'd handcuff the lot of you!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

YellaSam said:


> For Pete's sake!!!!!
> 
> Why are we still debating this? A man broke another mans nose and is to stand before a magistrate.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, we lived in a democracy and thus can't be arrested for expressing an opinion...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

TabithaJ said:


> Last time I checked, we lived in a democracy and thus can't be arrested for expressing an opinion...


Very much liking the above comment,,,,, people forget this sometimes

People can argue with my opinion until they are blue in the face but the truth is I dont have to change my opinion for anyone


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Personally I find it terrifying that there are so many dog owners ready to use extreme violence.
> 
> Counting up, those who support what the OP allegedly did, (and/or advocate worse) it is a sobering thought that the old saw appears to be correct.
> 
> ...


I have never hit anyone in my life, but the point I'm trying to make is this: the OP was stunned and furious that his/her dog was attacked. She/he_* responde*_d* TO *violence. And yes - sometimes one DOES have to respond in kind.* Bullies need to be shown that they CANNOT just go around using violence and expect everyone to just roll over!*


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

TabithaJ said:


> I have never hit anyone in my life, but the point I'm trying to make is this: the OP was stunned and furious that his/her dog was attacked. She/he_* responde*_d* TO *violence. And yes - sometimes one DOES have to respond in kind.* Bullies need to be shown that they CANNOT just go around using violence and expect everyone to just roll over!*


The kicker may think twice before he kicks his next dog :laugh:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

YellaSam said:


> I reckon half a dozen of you should be there in court beside him because you are enticing him and supporting that his actions were right. I'd handcuff the lot of you!


bit OTT don't you think?
So Apparently we can all over-react at times; who knew!? 

I broke a guys nose when I was 8 (he was year above my sis so 11?), so it can't take That much force as I was/am a little gal; saying that he did deserve it, he made my friend cry every day for a month. And it wasn't the last punch or kick he got from a girl that made him cry either; and no, I'm not sorry I did it.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I wonder what the police would have done if OP had rang 999 to say someone had just kicked his dog.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I am amazed to see this thread still getting replies 
And still intrigued as to how people are responding!

And now I know which members I will be avoiding clashing with now (in RL) 

*Heidi*


----------



## Ameliarate (May 9, 2011)

I haven't read all 26 pages of this. I would say that the OP did slightly over-react, however, although I abhor violence, I can't guarantee that in his position I wouldn't do exactly the same if some ars£whole kicked my dog. 

I would be interested to hear what happens in court (or has it happened on page 17 and I missed it?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, I am amazed to see this thread still getting replies
> And still intrigued as to how people are responding!
> 
> And now I know which members I will be avoiding clashing with now (in RL)
> ...


Lol, Surely the easier option would just be to not kick anyones dogs?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Jeeze nearly 30 pages and still going lmao!!!

I personally think the reputation staffs already have and their owners i think op cements many peoples view that staffy dogs are owned by chavvy thugs! 
I think this is why people who own staffs who are sensible dog owners get looked down upon.

Would i let my dog get kicked in the street? NO i wouldnt but i wouldnt cause a scene and break someones nose.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> Lol, Surely the easier option would just be to not kick anyones dogs?


Was anyone who has commented on this thread there? im not saying its right for the stranger to kick the dog but maybe he didnt full on boot the dog maybe he just nudged it out the way because he didnt want to be sniffed? who really knows?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> i wouldnt cause a scene and break someones nose.


So what would you do if a random kicked either of your dogs?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> So what would you do if a random kicked either of your dogs?


Id report him..but im the type of person who thinks about the consequenses of my actions and i would not be causing a fight in the street to get arrested when i have kids at home that need looking after ..after all im an adult.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> And now I know which members I will be avoiding clashing with now (in RL)
> 
> *Heidi*


Or do you mean now you know whos dog you can and cant kick?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Was anyone who has commented on this thread there? im not saying its right for the stranger to kick the dog but maybe he didnt full on boot the dog maybe he just nudged it out the way because he didnt want to be sniffed? who really knows?


Very true; none of us were there. According to the op it was an actual kick, not just a nudge, but as I said, instead of saying that everyone who admitted they May retaliate to an attack on their dog should be avoided, simply don't go round kicking dogs.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Id report him..but im the type of person who thinks about the consequenses of my actions and i would not be causing a fight in the street to get arrested when i have kids at home that need looking after ..after all im an adult.


But as my question earlier asked what would reporting your dog getting kicked actually achieve?? I for one dont think the police in this current climate have either the will or resources to deal with someone who just kicked a dog unless it was right infront of them.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I wonder what the police would have done if OP had rang 999 to say someone had just kicked his dog.


That's easy - absolutely sod all!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I rang the police a while ago when I saw a labrador pup pinned to to floor and punched in the head several times by its own outside my house because it ran away. I knew where he lived, 3 people witnessed it, all caught on CCtv. I will let you all guess what happened next














NOTHING


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> *But as my question earlier asked what would reporting your dog getting kicked actually achieve??* I for one dont think the police in this current climate have either the will or resources to deal with someone who just kicked a dog unless it was right infront of them.


I agree, one probably wouldn't get anywhere, though I think violence towards animals should always be reported.

However, hopefully this bloke who is now sporting a broken nose WILL think twice before kicking any other dog.

Ultimately, as others have rightly stated, none of us were there. But surely we're still discussing this because there is a wider principle in question? i.e. the right to *sometimes *retaliate in kind, when attacked by a bully...?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> Very true; none of us were there. According to the op it was an actual kick, not just a nudge, but as I said, instead of saying that everyone who admitted they May retaliate to an attack on their dog should be avoided, simply don't go round kicking dogs.


Ahh but do you think op would have got any sympathy at all if he had said..'this guy nudged my dog for sniffing him so i broke his nose'? I doubt it.
I have no idea what actually happened but considering how hot headed some people are ..and im not being funny but esp some people who have had previous convictions and are used to getting into trouble ..it really wouldnt surprise me.



5rivers79 said:


> But as my question earlier asked what would reporting your dog getting kicked actually achieve?? I for one dont think the police in this current climate have either the will or resources to deal with someone who just kicked a dog unless it was right infront of them.


Well on the other hand..the dog was not hurt and the guy didnt deserve to have his nose broken...sooo what does it really achieve by hitting the guy? Oh yeah a court date and a criminal record


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I would have not hit...but might have caused quite a scene...
People cannot just walk around kicking any dogs who happen to pass near...
I am sorry for phobia sufferers but that is not an excuse...

Many years ago a man tried to shoot my dog...(Enlish setter x)..why ..dog..(who normally was very quiet!0..barked at him!

I jumped like a tigger to protect my dog and was yelling..neighbours cand passerbys gathered around...it wa righton my street!
when i told that man (looed like plain cloths officer..with a pistol!)..
that as to my knowledge the regulations do not permit to the use of that weapon against unarmed civilians in the middle of the street when his life is clearly NoT! in dager...so please can he put that cock back?...
He turned puce but put the gun down and walked away with his lady (nver seen him again..but the lady was seen with someone else:ciappa

making a scene has its uses!!!! and in my case this man if police arrived would have a lot to answer for!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Well on the other hand..the dog was not hurt and the guy didnt deserve to have his nose broken...sooo what does it really achieve by hitting the guy? Oh yeah a court date and a criminal record


The dog yelped though?? Im sorry but if one of my dogs yelp it usually means that they just experienced pain or shock. Without a vets examination how would OP know how seriously the dog was hurt?

Guess he should have told the guy to stay put while he takes his dog to the vet to see how serious the kick was.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

well dogs yelp at small things, alfie yelps if you catch a bit of hair of his tail so thats no big deal!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder what time the OP is in court. When all is said and done WE have only heard one side of the story....how do we know the OP hasn't blown his side out of complete proportion.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> well dogs yelp at small things, alfie yelps if you catch a bit of hair of his tail so thats no big deal!


Ok fair enough. Kicking a dog hard enough to make it yelp is no biggy either then.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Ok fair enough. Kicking a dog hard enough to make it yelp is no biggy either then.


the dog may have yelped because it is scared, i dont know the ins and outs but it doesnt mean punch the man in the face does it.

its never right to kick a dog but that reaction is uncalled for!


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> I wonder what the police would have done if OP had rang 999 to say someone had just kicked his dog.


Thank goodness, a reasonable question at last! Precisely what I was getting at in my first post on this subject. If the aggressor had called the Police it could possibly be the other man in the dock this morning.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

YellaSam said:


> Thank goodness, a reasonable question at last! Precisely what I was getting at in my first post on this subject. If the aggressor had called the Police it could possibly be the other man in the dock this morning.


But with no injury to the dog how would he have proven it?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> the dog may have yelped because it is scared, i dont know the ins and outs but it doesnt mean punch the man in the face does it.
> 
> its never right to kick a dog but that reaction is uncalled for!


But in one of your previous posts you said the OP should have kicked the guy in the shin instead? How is that any different?



emmaviolet said:


> maybe a kick from you to his shins, or someplace else may of been better


Sorry but you are just contradicting yourself.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> The dog yelped though?? Im sorry but if one of my dogs yelp it usually means that they just experienced pain or shock. Without a vets examination how would OP know how seriously the dog was hurt?
> 
> Guess he should have told the guy to stay put while he takes his dog to the vet to see how serious the kick was.


If you read the whole post and not just the half directed at you then you will see i have already answered that question.

poppy yelps for nothing too..usually when shes been trying to beat vegas up and he pins her down and she pretends to be hurt then as soon as he lets go she attacks his neck


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

YellaSam said:


> Thank goodness, a reasonable question at last! Precisely what I was getting at in my first post on this subject. If the aggressor had called the Police it could possibly be the other man in the dock this morning.


To be honest i was trying to point out the police would have done nothing. The other man would not have gotten anywhere near a police station let alone a dock. Serious kick or not the police would not have done anything at all.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> If you read the whole post and not just the half directed at you then you will see i have already answered that question.
> 
> poppy yelps for nothing too..usually when shes been trying to beat vegas up and he pins her down and *she pretends to be hurt* then as soon as he lets go she attacks his neck


Sorry didnt know dogs could pretend...but then im not as experienced as you guys.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I wonder what time the OP is in court. When all is said and done WE have only heard one side of the story....how do we know the OP hasn't blown his side out of complete proportion.


Exactly how do we know the slight sniff at his shoes was really just a sniff at his shoes, my BIL's dog will bite chop and chew up your arm given half a chance and he just laughs about it saying it's only mouthing and showing his love :yikes: and not a problem, so maybe the slight sniff was actually the dog pulling at the lead and trying to jump up at the person, only the OP and the poor chap with the broken nose know what happened and I'm guessing they will both have differing stories.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> But in one of your previous posts you said the OP should have kicked the guy in the shin instead? How is that any different?
> 
> Sorry but you are just contradicting yourself.


i never agreed with the violence but was saying in the case of an eye for an eye that was the response most expected. also if you lash out it would be that surely not to punch someone right in the face, very extreme!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry didnt know dogs could pretend...but then im not as experienced as you guys.


yes they can act injured, we had a dog when you said have you hurt your paw would actually start to limp.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

harley bear said:


> poppy yelps for nothing too..


Festus doesn't yelps for nothing. If he yelps that means he is in serious pain...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> i never agreed with the violence but was saying in the case of an eye for an eye that was the response most expected. also if you lash out it would be that surely not to punch someone right in the face, very extreme!


My broken nose would heal much quicker than if my shin was broken. Id also be on crutches not being able to walk or work.

Now which seems the more aggressive response?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Eye for an eye. Tooth for a tooth.

Judge and Jury.

PMSL.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> yes they can act injured, we had a dog when you said have you hurt your paw would actually start to limp.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: lmao


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> My broken nose would heal much quicker than if my shin was broken. Id also be on crutches not being able to walk or work.
> 
> Now which seems the more aggressive response?


do you know how hard it is to break a shin bone?!!!!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> yes they can act injured, *we had a dog when you said have you hurt your paw would actually start to limp*.


:lol::lol::lolMSL That is so funny.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry didnt know dogs could *pretend*...but then im not as experienced as you guys.


Oh my goodness you obviously havent met this beautiful girl pretending to get married


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh my goodness you obviously havent met this beautiful girl pretending to get married


:lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> yes they can act injured, we had a dog when you said have you hurt your paw would actually start to limp.


Seems dogs and cats do the same..when we had our lucky years ago he hurt his paw and was limping for days, he was only a kitten so we were trying to train him to toilet outside and one night when we knew he was better we put him out on the dirt to go for a wee and he lifted up the wrong paw and looked so sorry for himself :lol:


rottie said:


> Festus doesn't yelps for nothing. If he yelps that mean he is in serious pain...


You should see the way pops and vey play its hilarious and without seeing it people probably wouldnt believe it tbh..poppy attacks vegas and when he runs after her she will dart off and she has yelped sometimes when he hasnt even got to her :laugh: it really does have to be seen to be believed ..just like how she sticks her whole head in his mouth and cleans his teeth :laugh:


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

harley bear said:


> You should see the way pops and vey play its hilarious and without seeing it people probably wouldnt believe it tbh..poppy attacks vegas and when he runs after her she will dart off and she has yelped sometimes when he hasnt even got to her :laugh: it really does have to be seen to be believed ..just like how she sticks her whole head in his mouth and cleans his teeth :laugh:


funny


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rottie said:


> Festus doesn't yelps for nothing. If he yelps that means he is in serious pain...


Every dog I have ever owned has yelped as though they are being murdered if they get a shock or a surprise so putting a foot against a dog (not kicking it) could easily elicit a yelp.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

May I offer a perspective as a "not-a-dog-person"? I am afraid of unknown large dogs, simple as that. What most dog owners don't seem to understand is that not everyone is comfortable around dogs they do not know. I do not like being sniffed at, lunged at, drooled on, or approached by unknown dogs, leashed or not. If I see a large dog approaching me, I will tell the owner that I am afraid of dogs (they usually start with the "oh, but he doesn't bite" story, which makes no difference to me). I can't help it, that's just the way I am. Now, being relatively ignorant about breeds, a pit bull (they are legal to own in SA) and a staffie look the same to me...sorry folks, but they do. Staffies do not have a bad reputation in this country (possibly because we have more "dangerous" breeds to be scared of ), but when we lived in the UK (in the East End, lol), I noticed that the "hard" men and gangster types often walked around with what I asssumed to be pit bulls (but were staffies apparently), So, yes, unfairly, I kind of associate the breed "type" with chavs/gangsters. So if a guy walks past me in the street with two staffies, and allows one to sniff at me, I would certainly be nervous enough to make a fuss. (I would not have kicked the dog, though).

To punch the other man in the face, however, without first vocalising your displeasure, is plain wrong and shows a frightening lack of self control.
For the future, keep your dogs well away from strangers in the street. Not all people are dog lovers or even know much about dogs, I'm sorry to say. Keep your dogs safe and out of harm's way, that is your prime duty as a pet owner.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Every dog I have ever owned has yelped as though they are being murdered if they get a shock or a surprise so putting a foot against a dog (not kicking it) could easily elicit a yelp.


Millie will yelp in anticipation of something uncomfortable - esp during play  Standing on a bence paw started to drop through a gap = *Yelp* Running outside and onto snow and remembering theres snow on the ground = *Yelp*  Having another take her by suprise but not make contact in play = *Yelp*

I mean Millie limped for 20 minutes once after having a leaf stuck on her paw pad by some sap! :laugh: (Yep we left it on!)

Each dog is different and only the OP knows there dog but a yelp doesnt always mean pain.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> May I offer a perspective as a "not-a-dog-person"? I am afraid of unknown large dogs, simple as that. What most dog owners don't seem to understand is that not everyone is comfortable around dogs they do not know. I do not like being sniffed at, lunged at, drooled on, or approached by unknown dogs, leashed or not. If I see a large dog approaching me,* I will tell the owner that I am afraid of dogs* (they usually start with the "oh, but he doesn't bite" story, which makes no difference to me). I can't help it, that's just the way I am. Now, being relatively ignorant about breeds, a pit bull (they are legal to own in SA) and a staffie look the same to me...sorry folks, but they do. Staffies do not have a bad reputation in this country (possibly because we have more "dangerous" breeds to be scared of ), but when we lived in the UK (in the East End, lol), I noticed that the "hard" men and gangster types often walked around with what I asssumed to be pit bulls (but were staffies apparently), So, yes, unfairly, I kind of associate the breed "type" with chavs/gangsters. So if a guy walks past me in the street with two staffies, and allows one to sniff at me, I would certainly be nervous enough to make a fuss. *(I would not have kicked the dog, though*).
> 
> To punch the other man in the face, however, without first vocalising your displeasure, is plain wrong and shows a frightening lack of self control.
> For the future, keep your dogs well away from strangers in the street. Not all people are dog lovers or even know much about dogs, I'm sorry to say. Keep your dogs safe and out of harm's way, that is your prime duty as a pet owner.


Iv highlighted how you would respond. Unfortunately the passer by in the op did not respond in a rational manner like you would have done. Had he done the same as you he wouldnt have evoked any reaction.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

My old staffy used to yelp if you raised your hand to her, even if it was to get something off the side she would yelp (for the record i DID NOT hit my dog) yet when frey was rescued she had a massive burn on her head, the hair hasnt grown back and this was nearly 4 years ago, she used to flinch and cry a little when it was bathed and cleaned but never yelped, and when meg had her first op to remove a cancer lump on her leg she had alot of tissue removed from her leg, she came home at 6 o'clock and at 10 she went running up the garden without so much as a wimper  different pain thresholds for different dogs and dogs will yelp out of shock or because they are scared, if a dog chases frey when we are out she will literately scream at them.

First pic is my old girl and the second is a pic taken a couple of hours after her op

P.S every person wether they are dog owners or not have the right to walk down the street without having to cross over the road because someone is coming towards them with dogs. I for one would not have crossed over when seeing 2 men one being a big guy walking towards me with 2 staffys if i was scared because that means having to turn my back on them and im sorry but i dont trust anyone enough to turn my back and let them approach me without me being able to see what they are doing.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> To punch the other man in the face, however, without first vocalising your displeasure, is plain wrong and shows a frightening lack of self control.


sorry I know I have a weird sense of humour but this did make me chuckle - have image of him saying "you rotter you kicked my dog" then smacking him one


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> sorry I know I have a weird sense of humour but this did make me chuckle - have image of him saying "you rotter you kicked my dog" then smacking him one


'how very dare you!' :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie will yelp in anticipation of something uncomfortable
> Each dog is different and only the OP knows there dog but a yelp doesnt always mean pain.


yeah alfie yelps when the vet gets the thermometer and gets near his bum, he cant get it in as it sounds like he is murdering him!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> sorry I know I have a weird sense of humour but this did make me chuckle - have image of him saying "you rotter you kicked my dog" then smacking him one


Lol! You know what I mean.......


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Every dog I have ever owned has yelped as though they are being murdered if they get a shock or a surprise so putting a foot against a dog (not kicking it) could easily elicit a yelp.


Oh stepping on a paw accidentally, even if you realise and manage not to put your weight down on it, has elicited a scream of absolute agony with my dogs. Yet broken tails, torn ears, ripped off nails, broken teeth, ear infections and other painful things...not a murmur from them


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> But with no injury to the dog how would he have proven it?


He may not have proven it but the point is he'd have been doing the right thing.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> yeah alfie yelps when the vet gets the thermometer and gets near his bum, he cant get it in as it sounds like he is murdering him!


I think cats can be the same. My Girly loves chasing games and when she was younger, I would chase her until she ran into the bedroom where "her" quilt is. Then I would cover her with the quilt and she would pounce and wriggle and try to catch my hand, screeching in excitement. Nowadays, whenever she gets excited, she races to the bed, dives under the quilt, shrieking like a banshee while I am still at the other end of the house  Sounds terrible, as if I am murdering her...


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression. 
The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
I got 6 months suspended for 2 years


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression.
> The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
> *I got 6 months suspended for 2 years*


what does the bit in bold mean?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

well at least the guy admitted that your girl was doing nothing wrong. What a ruddy psycho. So there'll be no witch hunt for your girl


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

OctodonDegus said:


> what does the bit in bold mean?


It means the prisons are full so if he keeps his nose clean for 2 years he gets away with it.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression.
> The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
> I got 6 months suspended for 2 years


If you had of been locked up for a punch honestly I would have been livid with the justice system, when a hell of a lot worse than broken noses goes without conviction.
I'm glad he admitted it, and that the judge was so reasonable.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression.
> The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
> I got 6 months suspended for 2 years


Was wondering how it went, at least he admitted he shoudn't have kicked her, and i should think that you learnt the hard way that sometimes we need to take a step back and count to ten.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Crikey, where do you live that you can commit the crime, get the court date and be sentenced within a matter of three days? Bloody miraculous, that!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> It means the prisons are full so if he keeps his nose clean for 2 years he gets away with it.


Its still classed as a criminal record tho i think, but not sure when its classed as spent


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

It will be classed as a criminal record and will show up on crb checks - and as it was an act of violence could affect future job prospects. So I would not say he got away with it. At all.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Its still classed as a criminal record tho i think, but not sure when its classed as spent


It would be spent after 2 years, so if he hurts anyone else within the 2 year period, he will find himself chomping prison food for 6 months.


----------



## Ameliarate (May 9, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression.
> The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
> I got 6 months suspended for 2 years


Well I am pleased you didn't go to prison. Perhaps you did over-react but I hate people who hurt animal. He surely could have just stepped to the side and away from the dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> It will be classed as a criminal record and will show up on crb checks - and as it was an act of violence could affect future job prospects. So I would not say he got away with it. At all.


It makes no difference to him, he already has convictions so what is one more


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Crikey, where do you live that you can commit the crime, get the court date and be sentenced within a matter of three days? Bloody miraculous, that!


TBH in the criminal courts now a days, cases such as this are dealt with very quickly and the OP clearly pleaded guilty for the case to be concluded already. I was, for many years a criminal fee earner (exactly the same as a solicitor but without the title) and many cases of this nature are dealt with very quickly. It is when people plead not guilty, a serious offence or cases' are committed to the crown court that it takes so long for a conclusion.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Blitz said:


> It makes no difference to him, he already has convictions so what is one more


How do you know it makes no difference to him? And why are you rolling your eyes at me?:yikes:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> If you had of been locked up for a punch honestly I would have been livid with the justice system, when a hell of a lot worse than broken noses goes without conviction.
> I'm glad he admitted it, and that the judge was so reasonable.


Why? I mean someone who has had numerous convictions shouldnt just have a slap on the hand and be told to be good for 2 years..what good will that do..op is obviously still hot headed and resorts to voilence easily.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad you didnt end up inside as many on here probably would have condemned you to.

Also good to know the other guy admitted he was wrong and your dog was showing no aggression. 

Did the judge say anything to him in regards to kicking your dog?

To those who think he got away with it, theres no such thing as getting away with it when you get a suspended sentence. 

Also those who say they have right of pavement and would not cross the road, would you then keep going in direction of the dog and kick it without provocation as was clearly the issue in this case? ( Passer by has admitted that this is what he did). Or would you politely ask man with a dog to move his dog to one side as you are scared of them?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Why? I mean someone who has had numerous convictions shouldnt just have a slap on the hand and be told to be good for 2 years..what good will that do..op is obviously still hot headed and resorts to voilence easily.


How do you know that his previous convictions were for violence?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression.
> The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
> I got 6 months suspended for 2 years


Sounds about right imo - good job the dog kicker you punched was an honest one & admitted his part. 



gorgeous said:


> How do you know that his previous convictions were for violence?


Said somewhere GBH which is violence


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Sounds about right imo - good job the dog kicker you punched was an honest one & admitted his part.
> 
> Said somewhere GBH which is violence


I have just read some of OP's posts and he has not had any convictions for over 5 years and this was his first violent outburst in this time.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Why? I mean someone who has had numerous convictions shouldnt just have a slap on the hand and be told to be good for 2 years..what good will that do..op is obviously still hot headed and resorts to voilence easily.


Because I've seen people walk after torturing dogs, assault resulting in serious injury and longstanding illness; and if someone was to be locked up for one punch then it wouldn't say much about the victims in other cases- that guys nose clearly would have been more important than their physical and mental wellbeing.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I have just read some of OP's posts and he has not had any convictions for over 5 years and this was his first violent outburst in this time.


5months or five years whats the difference? He still attacked a stranger..like i said we only know one side to the story..what is it they say? theres 2 sides to every story and then theres the truth?

I personally think that people who own status breeds have a duty to show the rest of the public that not only are the dogs not nasty dogs but the people who own them are responsible human beings.

I may be way off but when reading posts you get a sence of what people are like and i cant shake off the image of a 26yo guy with 2 staffs bopping down the street.


----------



## Ameliarate (May 9, 2011)

harley bear said:


> 5months or five years whats the difference? He still attacked a stranger..like i said we only know one side to the story..what is it they say? theres 2 sides to every story and then theres the truth?
> 
> I personally think that people who own status breeds have a duty to show the rest of the public that not only are the dogs not nasty dogs but the people who own them are responsible human beings.
> 
> I may be way off but when reading posts you get a sence of what people are like and i cant shake off the image of a 26yo guy with 2 staffs bopping down the street.


I think your prejudices are showing. The fact is the court gave someone who clear has a criminal record for violence a "slap on the wrist" so it seems to me they felt that what the "strange" did to his dog could be classed as provocation.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Im sorry you break someones nose and its dealt with in 3 days??

My ex boyfriend and 2 of his friends beat a guy senseless in the middle of the street infront of witnesses and my ex was arrested at the scene, this was september last year and he wasnt in court with it untill the beginning of december and then was sentenced on the 23rd of december, how is it that you went to court and got sentenced so quick??


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I may be way off but when reading posts you get a sence of what people are like and i cant shake off the image of a 26yo guy with 2 staffs bopping down the street.


Just curious how you know he is 26?

OP if thats true you are a bit older than my son, I would to be honest be horrified if he went round punching people in the face. Its time you grew up and controlled your temper before you end up in very serious trouble. Its really the sort of behaviour of a teenager :thumbdown:

I do wonder about the sanity of the person who kicked your dog, if you are as tall as you say do you have history with them?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

tashax said:


> Im sorry you break someones nose and its dealt with in 3 days??
> 
> My ex boyfriend and 2 of his friends beat a guy senseless in the middle of the street infront of witnesses and my ex was arrested at the scene, this was september last year and he wasnt in court with it untill the beginning of december and then was sentenced on the 23rd of december, how is it that you went to court and got sentenced so quick??


Because he pleaded guilty and the police did not have to chase up further enquires. In the OP's case it is a straight forward case. The OP admitted what he did, he was charged and a court date was set for today. That is the way the police/courts work if it is a straight forward case and not a serious offence (not my words, words used in law). In you ex's case, there would have been witnesses to question and take statements off and chase up any further/line of enquires. This all holds a case up to a conclusion.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Just curious how you know he is 26?
> 
> OP if thats true you are a bit older than my son, I would to be honest be horrified if he went round punching people in the face. Its time you grew up and controlled your temper before you end up in very serious trouble. Its really the sort of behaviour of a teenager :thumbdown:
> 
> I do wonder about the sanity of the person who kicked your dog, if you are as tall as you say do you have history with them?


Just a guess as username says mrsimpson85..if thats his birth yr that would make him 26..possibly 27 depending on the month


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

tashax said:


> Im sorry you break someones nose and its dealt with in 3 days??
> 
> My ex boyfriend and 2 of his friends beat a guy senseless in the middle of the street infront of witnesses and my ex was arrested at the scene, this was september last year and he wasnt in court with it untill the beginning of december and then was sentenced on the 23rd of december, how is it that you went to court and got sentenced so quick??


3 people beating someone senseless is far more serious than a guy who admitted to punching someone once in retaliation to his dog being booted.

In you ex's case alot of investigation would have had to take place as well as witness statements and may be even a line up. All takes time.

Just seen Jug's post and yeh pretty much thats why your ex's case took longer.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle could fill his show for a year I reckon with this thread....:ciappa:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> Because he pleaded guilty and the police did not have to chase up further enquires. In the OP's case it is a straight forward case. The OP admitted what he did, he was charged and a court date was set for today. That is the way the police/courts work if it is a straight forward case and not a serious offence (not my words, words used in law). In you ex's case, there would have been witnesses to question and take statements off and chase up any further/line of enquires. This all holds a case up to a conclusion.


He admitted he did it as soon as he was arrested, his 2 friends were arrested the next day, he was released of 16 hours and was given his court date through the post the next week.

Even with straight forward cases it takes longer than that, my neighbours bf hit her in the face, no witnesses just her and him, he admitted to and wasnt in court for 6 weeks.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Just a guess as username says mrsimpson85..if thats his birth yr that would make him 26..possibly 27 depending on the month


lol detective harley bear, doh I never noticed that! Yes OP if you had the misfortune of me as your mother you would definitely get the "I am so very disappointed in you" talk


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> lol detective harley bear, doh I never noticed that! Yes OP if you had the misfortune of me as your mother you would definitely get the "I am so very disappointed in you" talk


It would be a kick up the arse from me :lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> lol detective harley bear, doh I never noticed that! Yes OP if you had the misfortune of me as your mother you would definitely get the "I am so very disappointed in you" talk


Lmao i dont miss much me :lol:

I would be ashamed if it were my kids tbh! i mean all my kids are going to self defence classes but theres a time and a place


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

it was sorted in court so quickly because I admitted everything I did.
DoB: June 1985.
I've said hitting him wasn't the best thing to do, but I did hit him.
The court got all of the info regarding the indecent and gave me what they thought was justified. 
Whatever any 1 thinks now, I don't care. I was protecting my family.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Really random post but i have just found a website that lists everyone who has been to court since 2010 from all over the uk!! Im actually excited about reading through it lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mrsimpson85 said:


> it was sorted in court so quickly because I admitted everything I did.
> DoB: June 1985.
> I've said hitting him wasn't the best thing to do, but I did hit him.
> The court got all of the info regarding the indecent and gave me what they thought was justified.
> Whatever any 1 thinks now, I don't care. I was protecting my family.


Did you see a vet reguarding the dogs injuries? did the dog limp or show any signs of being hurt?

My oh knocked a guy clean out in the supermarket once because he was threatening me and my kids and pushing me about (he was an old neigbour who was a psyco) imo that is whats called 'defending your family' 

IMO you went way ott.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> it was sorted in court so quickly because I admitted everything I did.
> DoB: June 1985.
> I've said hitting him wasn't the best thing to do, but I did hit him.
> The court got all of the info regarding the indecent and gave me what they thought was justified.
> Whatever any 1 thinks now, I don't care. I was protecting my family.


:yikes: hope you meant incident and didn't do anything else lol


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Did you see a vet reguarding the dogs injuries? did the dog limp or show any signs of being hurt?
> 
> My oh knocked a guy clean out in the supermarket once because he was threatening me and my kids and pushing me about (he was an old neigbour who was a psyco) imo that is whats called 'defending your family'
> 
> IMO you went way ott.


So it's OK for someone to knock someone out for pushing and threatening a human member of the family but not a dog who is a member of the family??


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

If I was the Mother of either of the plonkers involved I would be bitterly disappointed in both of them.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mrsimpson85 said:


> A few people might not like this, but i didn't go to prison. The man who kicked my dog admitted he kicked her without good reason. She was showing no signs of aggression.
> The judge said that although I might of felt justified to hit him, violence is not the answer.
> I got 6 months suspended for 2 years


Well, I for one, am pleased. I am surprised though that this jerk admitted kicking an innocent dog without provocation; I thought he would try to wriggle out of it. Good for you but..............don't do it again. They might not be so easy on you next time.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mrsimpson85 said:


> So it's OK for someone to knock someone out for pushing and threatening a human member of the family but not a dog who is a member of the family??


I honestly dont know of any husband or parent who would sit back and watch their wife and babies being threatened and knocked about..considering this guy had already threatened to stab me why i was sleeping and burn us all in our beds..(which he very nearly did three times as he was a p1ss head who used to fall asleep aith the grill on then kick our door down after we called the fire brigade) do you honestly think anyone would stand there and say..'look mate chill out your upsetting my kids and your pushing my wife about in the supermarket is just slightly out of order!'..well?

Your did didnt limp or show any signs of injury, you need to grow up a little and realise that you were both in the wrong! He should never have kicked the dog but he did! You should have been grown up enough to say your piece without breaking his nose


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Did you see a vet reguarding the dogs injuries? did the dog limp or show any signs of being hurt?
> 
> My oh knocked a guy clean out in the supermarket once because he was threatening me and my kids and pushing me about (he was an old neigbour who was a psyco) imo that is whats called 'defending your family'
> 
> IMO you went way ott.


Are these the neighbours that have now moved or different neighbours?

Your hubby packs a mean punch, bet you loved that! What did your kids say? Better than C beebies, aye?


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Am really really glad that you got a reasonable hearing and it was acknowledged that you were provoked.

And let's all hope that the moron who kicked your dog will definitely think twice before doing that to another dog.

Lots of people are visibly scared of my dog, because he is very big. In my experience they all move *away* from him - not towards him, not for any reason whatsoever.

Can we end this thread on a positive note, and all agree it's great the OP's dog was not seriously harmed by the kick...?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Are these the neighbours that have now moved or different neighbours?
> 
> Your hubby packs a mean punch, bet you loved that! What did your kids say? Better than C beebies, aye?


No we lived above him before we had the kids but bumped into him after my second was born..actually we didnt have anything to do with him until the first time he nearly set the place alight and he started to kick our door in because the police came with the fire brigade.
After i managed to get out of his way and stop him pushing me i grabbed the kids and walked off he started at my oh so he floored him..yesh he does pack a mean punch but not as good as i can  hes a firey little fecker..hes the most placid laid back guy in the world but if anyone touches me or the kids then he 'protects his family'


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I personally think that people who own status breeds have a duty to show the rest of the public that not only are the dogs not nasty dogs but the people who own them are responsible human beings.


But your saying this in hindsight. You've not experienced someone boot your dog without just cause.

Im sure you posted somewhere that Vegas used to lunge and bark at people that he wants to say hello to? That would be deemed out of control in the opinion of someone who is scared of dogs?

Also you say owners of status breeds should be responsible humans? Yes i agree, but i also remember a post where you suggested throwing a hot cup of tea over someones builders? Responsible? :yikes:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

tashax said:


> He admitted he did it as soon as he was arrested, his 2 friends were arrested the next day, he was released of 16 hours and was given his court date through the post the next week.
> 
> Even with straight forward cases it takes longer than that, my neighbours bf hit her in the face, no witnesses just her and him, he admitted to and wasnt in court for 6 weeks.


Just because your ex pleaded guilty straight away does not mean its a straight forward case. There are many other factors to take into consideration, facts I cannot comment upon as I don't know the case.

I worked in criminal law for years, you get straight forward cases and you get complex cases regardless if the Defenfant pleads guilty or not. An example might be someone pleading guilty but their mental health is being questioned so Judge adjourns for a report to be prepared. This is just one of many examples why a case can take so long.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> But your saying this in hindsight. You've not experienced someone boot your dog without just cause.
> 
> Im sure you posted somewhere that Vegas used to lunge and bark at people that he wants to say hello to? That would be deemed out of control in the opinion of someone who is scared of dogs?
> 
> Also you say owners of status breeds should be responsible humans? Yes i agree, but i also remember a post where you suggested throwing a hot cup of tea over someones builders? Responsible? :yikes:


lmao do you not have a sence of humour? ...surely you would realise just a cup of hot water would not do enough damage :laugh:

Yes vegas used to lunge as it happens i didnt have vegas from a puppy and yes he has had his issues..so sue me for taking on a dog with issues..should i have stuck him in a pound or had him pts?

Ill tell you whats irresponsible..walking an in season bitch with an intact dog


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think we've all been taken in with this post-if it happened last Thursday night-OP was in Court and sentenced today???? I don't think so. That must be the fastest conviction/court appearance in history. That means they had one working day-Friday- to get all the paperwork together. Maybe OP has a very fast postal service????????


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> Just because your ex pleaded guilty straight away does not mean its a straight forward case. There are many other factors to take into consideration, facts I cannot comment upon as I don't know the case.
> 
> I worked in criminal law for years, you get straight forward cases and you get complex cases regardless if the Defenfant pleads guilty or not. An example might be someone pleading guilty but their mental health is being questioned so Judge adjourns for a report to be prepared. This is just one of many examples why a case can take so long.


Or it could be the Long Vacation - or don't they have that in criminal courts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Mollyspringer said:


> I think we've all been taken in with this post-if it happened last Thursday night-OP was in Court and sentenced today???? I don't think so. That must be the fastest conviction/court appearance in history. That means they had one working day-Friday- to get all the paperwork together. Maybe OP has a very fast postal service????????


don`t think so. can`t be bothered to read all the thread , op could have been arrested and charged to appear in court today depending on previous convictions could have also been sentenced.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> lmao do you not have a sence of humour? ...surely you would realise just a cup of hot water would not do enough damage :laugh:
> 
> Yes vegas used to lunge as it happens i didnt have vegas from a puppy and yes he has had his issues..so sue me for taking on a dog with issues..should i have stuck him in a pound or had him pts?
> 
> Ill tell you whats irresponsible..walking an in season bitch with an intact dog





harley bear said:


> They are working in your kitchen right? cant you pop in and make a cuppa..then 'trip' and throw it all over them? ..just dont throw the cup aswell..wont seem like an accident then.


A hot cuppa can cause a vast amount of damage, and suggesting it to someone who is upset..no matter how funny you find it is irresponsible.

Yeh you took vegas on with issues. How do you know the OP hasnt taken a dog on with issues? But guess what..the dog was in control, on lead and just turned for a sniff..it wasnt barking and it didnt lunge. A sniff. See how it feels when tables are turned? Everyone is defensive of their own dogs as you just proved with your post.

LOL :lol: As for when Lucky was in season, seems i dealt with it amazingly  No pregnant bitch, no aggression, no howling or crying. Did what i had to do to keep them apart and it worked a charm. Responsibility is shown when dealing with a situation accordingly, not excessively and not lightly and then dealing with the consequences of your actions.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> A hot cuppa can cause a vast amount of damage, and suggesting it to someone who is upset..no matter how funny you find it is irresponsible.
> 
> Yeh you took vegas on with issues. How do you know the OP hasnt taken a dog on with issues? But guess what..the dog was in control, on lead and just turned for a sniff..it wasnt barking and it didnt lunge. A sniff. See how it feels when tables are turned? Everyone is defensive of their own dogs as you just proved with your post.
> 
> LOL :lol: As for when Lucky was in season, seems i dealt with it amazingly  No pregnant bitch, no aggression, no howling or crying. Did what i had to do to keep them apart and it worked a charm. Responsibility is shown when dealing with a situation accordingly, not excessively and not lightly and then dealing with the consequences of your actions.


Ohh you run off and find your little quotes not once did i deny i said that..the op of that thread or anyone else who i have spoken to many times on here will know i was only joking.

So what do you think i should have done with vegas stick a shock collar on him? not take him out? or work through his issues until he nolonger has them? 
Ummm considering you wanted him and was taking about defence or attack training with sammy days before the threads about vegas needing a home surfaced..i can only imagine what vegas would be like now :rolleyes5:
Reguardelss of where you kept your inseason bitch at home its totally senceless to walk them together..not exactly small dogs are they? and if sammy decided he wanted his leg over he would have it ..you wouldnt be able to stop him if you were in the park esp having them both on long leads 
But yeah well done this time you may not be so 'lucky' next time.


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> If I was the Mother of either of the plonkers involved I would be bitterly disappointed in both of them.


My mum wasn't to impressed either. But if she was kicked I would do the same and she might be less disappointed.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Ohh you run off and find your little quotes not once did i deny i said that..the op of that thread or anyone else who i have spoken to many times on here will know i was only joking.
> 
> So what do you think i should have done with vegas stick a shock collar on him? not take him out? or work through his issues until he nolonger has them?
> 
> ...


LOL but they werent being walked together once i got advised by the great folk on here, especially once she began bleeding. Thats what makes me laugh about you and your posts..all you do is assume..you assumed what i did with Lucky and Sam and now your making assumptions about this thread. Surely if the guy had just nudged OP's dog, OP would have been in alot more trouble.

Oh and just for your piece of mind i will be very 'lucky' next time as Lucky is getting spayed in April


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mollyspringer said:


> I think we've all been taken in with this post-if it happened last Thursday night-OP was in Court and sentenced today???? I don't think so. That must be the fastest conviction/court appearance in history. That means they had one working day-Friday- to get all the paperwork together. Maybe OP has a very fast postal service????????


Call me cynical, but I'm terribly suspicious. Court runs on Saturday too, but to be notified and have it all over and done so quickly makes me query the sheer efficiency of this. The courts are not known for their speed.

Regardless of the proceedings, harming a dog and a human is not comparable, IMO, much as I adore my boys.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> LOL but they werent being walked together once i got advised by the great folk on here, especially once she began bleeding. Thats what makes me laugh about you and your posts..all you do is assume..you assumed what i did with Lucky and Sam and now your making assumptions about this thread. Surely if the guy had just nudged OP's dog, OP would have been in alot more trouble.
> 
> Oh and just for your piece of mind i will be very 'lucky' next time as Lucky is getting spayed in April


No such thing as attack and defence training. Its called Schutzhund. GSD's and Rotts compete in it on a regular basis. Doesnt make Schutzhund dogs vicious. Infact i believe it teaches more about discipline and complete obedience. Infact forget about my opinion, just ask the folk on here that go to these classes, their dogs are amazing especially since obedience and control is a huge part of Schutzhund

Please dont bullsh1t me if you didnt want to do defence training with your dog why start this thread?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/175888-protection-training.html
So i didnt just assume you wanted to do this training it came from the horses mouth :laugh:
It was actually Schutzhound that was suggested to you in that thread


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> It means the prisons are full so if he keeps his nose clean for 2 years he gets away with it.


Sorry but he wont, will still a criminal record for life.



gorgeous said:


> It will be classed as a criminal record and will show up on crb checks - and as it was an act of violence could affect future job prospects. So I would not say he got away with it. At all.


That's what I was going to say.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Call me cynical, but I'm terribly suspicious. Court runs on Saturday too, but to be notified and have it all over and done so quickly makes me query the sheer efficiency of this. The courts are not known for their speed.
> 
> Regardless of the proceedings, harming a dog and a human is not comparable, IMO, much as I adore my boys.


Depending on the offence it can be common practice to be seen the next day, if someone admits guilt immediatley and witnesses dont have to called it can be a very quick job


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> It was actually Schutzhound that was suggested to you in that thread


I may be wrong, and forgive me if I am, but I'm fairly certain he wrote the right thing; schutzhund. Or am I missing something?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> No such thing as attack and defence training. Its called Schutzhund. GSD's and Rotts compete in it on a regular basis. Doesnt make Schutzhund dogs vicious. Infact i believe it teaches more about discipline and complete obedience. Infact forget about my opinion, just ask the folk on here that go to these classes, their dogs are amazing especially since obedience and control is a huge part of Schutzhund
> 
> Please dont bullsh1t me if you didnt want to do defence training with your dog why start this thread?
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/175888-protection-training.html
> ...


LMAO i asked about "some kind of police training course" as didnt know what it was called back then and wanted expert knowledge by experienced members. Besides none of my dogs are actually doing it anyway


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> I may be wrong, and forgive me if I am, but I'm fairly certain he wrote the right thing; schutzhund. Or am I missing something?


I think its to do with how he wanted to train his dog for protection purposes and when questioned on it on this post he said it was schutzhund training and that he never wanted to do protection training i think and reading that back i have confused myself so good luck making sense of it lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tashax said:


> I think its to do with how he wanted to train his dog for protection purposes and when questioned on it on this post he said it was schutzhund training and that he never wanted to do protection training i think and reading that back i have confused myself so good luck making sense of it lol


Yeah thats right lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

tashax said:


> I think its to do with how he wanted to train his dog for protection purposes and when questioned on it on this post he said it was schutzhund training and that he never wanted to do protection training i think and reading that back* i have confused myself* so good luck making sense of it lol


Erm if you even read that thread i asked about classes similar to police training. Then in that thread i was told the sport is called Schutzhund. I didnt ask about protection, i asked about restraint and obedience. I did however go on to ask why people thought protection was a bad idea which was then explained to me 

The part of your comment iv highlighted sounds about right.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Im sure you posted somewhere that Vegas used to lunge and bark at people that he wants to say hello to? That would be deemed out of control in the opinion of someone who is scared of dogs?:


Originally Posted by 5rivers79 View Post
LMAO @ penis extension..if only it was that easy hey

Basically my area is not the best and Samson has barked at unsavoury characters who try and talk to me..i ask because if (touch wood it doesnt) it ever happened where Samson got involved and went for someone that deserved it id want to have control where if i told him to let go he would.

Id never let anythin harm Sammy, id rather put myself in the way!




5rivers79 said:


> Erm if you even read that thread i asked about classes similar to police training. Then in that thread i was told the sport is called Schutzhund. I didnt ask about protection, i asked about restraint and obedience. I did however go on to ask why people thought protection was a bad idea which was then explained to me
> 
> The part of your comment iv highlighted sounds about right.


You titled the thread protection training ..not obedience training!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Erm if you even read that thread i asked about classes similar to police training. Then in that thread i was told the sport is called Schutzhund. I didnt ask about protection, i asked about restraint and obedience. I did however go on to ask why people thought protection was a bad idea which was then explained to me
> 
> The part of your comment iv highlighted sounds about right.


Oh dont bloody start, im not going to read through the thread because it doesnt interest me in the slightest i was try to explain that you started talking about that schtz thing and it sounded like you really knew what you were talking about and then harley stated that you were told about because of your thread on protection, i have a head ache now


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow this thread has gone off track!! :rolleyes5:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Jeremy Kyle could fill his show for a year I reckon with this thread....:ciappa:


Judge Judy would have a field day here


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tashax said:


> Oh dont bloody start, im not going to read through the thread because it doesnt interest me in the slightest i was try to explain that you started talking about that schtz thing and it sounded like you really knew what you were talking about and then harley stated that you were told about because of your thread on protection, i have a head ache now


Open a bottle of plonk and have a glass for me too


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Open a bottle of plonk and have a glass for me too


That sounds like a good idea, we can share the bottle if you want but obvs with you being a bit up the duff i will drink it for you


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tashax said:


> That sounds like a good idea, we can share the bottle if you want but obvs with you being a bit up the duff i will drink it for you


A bit up the duff? LMAO im counting the days till i give birth so i can have a HUGE glass of wine :lol:
Its draining threads like these that make me want a drink :laugh:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers..op is warned not to do it again...the guy who started it admitted he has done wrong too..
Glad mrsimpmson can go back to his family...
because: peeps in UK get that kind of sentence for robbery , for rape even!!!
OP was provoked and lost his cool...
Hope that after two years it will be a memory only..and the dog-kicker will not kick any creature any more...



best wishes for poor innocent woof...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

tashax said:


> Oh dont bloody start, im not going to read through the thread because it doesnt interest me in the slightest i was try to explain that you started talking about that schtz thing and it sounded like you really knew what you were talking about and then harley stated that you were told about because of your thread on protection, i have a head ache now


:lol: If you dont know what your on about then dont comment regarding it? Simples


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Depending on the offence it can be common practice to be seen the next day, if someone admits guilt immediatley and witnesses dont have to called it can be a very quick job


Highly unusual apparently (am sat with a very experienced person, right side of law!). It can be done but not in the normal course of things.


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone want to be on my show?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

In a strange turn of events the OP's dog was given the chance to face his attacker in court and this shot was taken of its reaction to the sentence...


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> :lol: If you dont know what your on about then dont comment regarding it? Simples


Dont start your cocky sh*t with me, when ever someone says something you dont like you turn into a cocky 10 year old boy grow up ffs


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> Anyone want to be on my show?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA! whoever made this is my hero!

also guys, he's been setenced, hopefully this will be a lesson to all, or the majority at least. Breaking someones nose is disgusting, thuggish and damn right vile. Its also assault, and provoked or not deserves to be punished. I've been provoked in many situations, plus my dog has been kicked and so hard i thought he had a broken rib. Did i resort and lower myself to violence. No. Lets be adults and learn from this 

hopefully mrsimpson will realise in future to keep cool. The bloke will hopefully now have learnt to not kick peoples dogs.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> Anyone want to be on my show?


Yeah ar duz.
I like tely an av always wanted to be on it. 
But first I spose I av to go get me front teeth knocked out, an the others busted an also me face ta-ooed an like lern to swer beta than me fat uglee two timin bird who's sleepin wi me dad and me bruvver but not at the same time. 
Me dad as er from 8am to 11am and then me bruv does her till I get ome from com-you-nitee service an robbin ouses.
But if me unkle is in I av to wate till hes dun her so al nip down to the offy wi is giro to just p155 im off.


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Yeah ar duz.
> I like tely an av always wanted to be on it.
> But first I spose I av to go get me front teeth knocked out, an the others busted an also me face ta-ooed an like lern to swer beta than me fat uglee two timin bird who's sleepin wi me dad and me bruvver but not at the same time.
> Me dad as er from 8am to 11am and then me bruv does her till I get ome from com-you-nitee service an robbin ouses.
> But if me unkle is in I av to wate till hes dun her so al nip down to the offy wi is giro to just p155 im off.


Don't forget to get ya Aunt to knit you an over sized jumper to wear with ya sweat pants that show ya dingly danglies....


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

RockRomantic said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA! whoever made this is my hero!
> 
> also guys, he's been setenced, hopefully this will be a lesson to all, or the majority at least. Breaking someones nose is disgusting, thuggish and damn right vile. Its also assault, and provoked or not deserves to be punished. I've been provoked in many situations, plus my dog has been kicked and so hard i thought he had a broken rib. Did i resort and lower myself to violence. No. Lets be adults and learn from this
> 
> hopefully mrsimpson will realise in future to keep cool. The bloke will hopefully now have learnt to not kick peoples dogs.


Do you have a story worthy of my viewers?

Lie detector?

got any kids u dont know who the father is?:yesnod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> Don't forget to get ya Aunt to knit you an over sized jumper to wear with ya sweat pants that show ya dingly danglies....


Cheeky git! I av a double brested shell soot wi tern ups. Me bird wears the over sized jumper cos its the only fing dat fits er. That an er leggings cos it dunt matter how fat she gets they still fit.

They just look like reely see frew tights now an she aint no pritty polly either!:thumbdown:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> Do you have a story worthy of my viewers?
> 
> Lie detector?
> 
> got any kids u dont know who the father is?:yesnod:


i might do 

make me fella do a lie detector. a piece of chocolate cake went missing, if he ate it and just hasn't admitted it im banning him from my life! i'll get a divroce and make him put something on the end of it!


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Almost 40 pages makes me want to cry. Any know what happened to the OP?


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Cheeky git! I av a double brested shell soot wi tern ups. Me bird wears the over sized jumper cos its the only fing dat fits er. That an er leggings cos it dunt matter how fat she gets they still fit.
> 
> They just look like reely see frew tights now an she aint no pritty polly either!:thumbdown:


well m8, get ya trainers and shell suit, my car is on its way for you.......get ya bird to get her a in to g too,,,,and tell her not to bother wearing a bra......:incazzato:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

abbieandchi said:


> Almost 40 pages makes me want to cry. Any know what happened to the OP?


he got a 6month suspended sentance.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> well m8, get ya trainers and shell suit, my car is on its way for you.......get ya bird to get her a in to g too,,,,and tell her not to bother wearing a bra......:incazzato:


That's me in me nicked nikes at the road side pal. Me bird dunt wear a bra she just tuks her big titties in the waste band of er leggings

Can you do us a paterny test too? Cos I fort me sun was mine but finkin back he could be me bruva or me nephew or me cusin. 
On the otha and just before she got tubbed she was having a bit of a do in the back of a paddy wagon wi sum coppas so really the little 845T4RD cud be anybodies? :angry:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i might do
> 
> make me fella do a lie detector. a piece of chocolate cake went missing, if he ate it and just hasn't admitted it im banning him from my life! i'll get a divroce and make him put something on the end of it!


dont blame me for the chocolate cake.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Judge Judy (Mar 26, 2012)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> well m8, get ya trainers and shell suit, my car is on its way for you.......get ya bird to get her a in to g too,,,,and tell her not to bother wearing a bra......:incazzato:


Well look Who I stumbled upon, Jezza my old pal my old buddy....


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Lemme guess Maury and Jerry Springer have acquired a dog too and will be soon joining up?

Ask Oprah, she's pretty clued up on dogs.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want to say a big thanks to all our new celebrity posters and thems that is replying. Best laugh I've had in ages.  

Oh and welcome to the forum, especially Judge Judy. My OH is your greatest fan. :thumbup:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> I just want to say a big thanks to all our new celebrity posters and thems that is replying. Best laugh I've had in ages.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum, especially Judge Judy. My OH is your greatest fan. :thumbup:


I already sent them Frs..hope they will accept!!! Then I will brag no end...


----------



## Judge Judy (Mar 26, 2012)

Honey Bee said:


> I just want to say a big thanks to all our new celebrity posters and thems that is replying. Best laugh I've had in ages.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum, especially Judge Judy. My OH is your greatest fan. :thumbup:


Baloney!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Judge Judy said:


> Baloney!!!


Oh come on, he is, really he is. He even watches you in preference to the Simpsons!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

because Mr Simpson is our op!!!! dear Honey...

but final thought..if i were scared of big dogs etc..will I go kicking random staffs, mastiffs, pitbulls etc...?
Incredible that none of the dogs actually got the kicker...my Scrip just might have done...
I am impressed with those dogs' self control!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

tashax said:


> Dont start your cocky sh*t with me, when ever someone says something you dont like you turn into a cocky 10 year old boy grow up ffs


 Relax lady, im not being cocky.. am i? I just said if you dont understand something, which you stated in your post, and it was making you confused and giving you heaadaches then there is no point in commenting on such a topic


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Originally Posted by 5rivers79 View Post
> LMAO @ penis extension..if only it was that easy hey
> 
> Basically my area is not the best and Samson has barked at unsavoury characters who try and talk to me..i ask because if (touch wood it doesnt) it ever happened where Samson got involved and went for someone that deserved it* id want to have control where if i told him to let go he would*.
> ...


Again you highlighted what im saying by putting the relevant post up and iv put it in bold. Thanks.

As says above i want control and restraint which in effect is obedience. Yes the title was headed protection training as i wanted to do something similar to police training. If you look at the first post in the thread i say that quite clearly..its in English 

However, all that was a year ago and i didnt do any of it as imo Sam wasnt ready and i couldnt find a good enough and reputable class to teach such a specialist thing.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> because Mr Simpson is our op!!!! dear Honey...
> 
> but final thought..if i were scared of big dogs etc..will I go kicking random staffs, mastiffs, pitbulls etc...?
> Incredible that none of the dogs actually got the kicker...my Scrip just might have done...
> I am impressed with those dogs' self control!


OOOPS!!!  Err I'd actually forgotten that but considering how long this has gone on for and how many different twists and turns its had I'm not surprised.  Its better than any soap.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> Anyone want to be on my show?


REP for you!!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
This is another epic dogfight. Love it!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

I am writing a list of potential guests.....have had to replace my pen several times and running out of paper........


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: 

Wondered how this thread was still open.. Hello to our celebs


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Best laugh i have had in a while on here 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JK and JJ are my friends now!!! Yay!!!...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Highly unusual apparently (am sat with a very experienced person, right side of law!). It can be done but not in the normal course of things.


Thats odd as we have first hand experience of it happening at least 8 times like that.

This thread has turned out hillarious, I lost internet connection last night and missed it all lol]


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Thats odd as we have first hand experience of it happening at least 8 times like that.
> 
> This thread has turned out hillarious, I lost internet connection last night and missed it all lol]


In my experience it happens very quickly here if the matter is that simple...(and no, not what you think!, I frequent this institution as an interpreteur only...)


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> In my experience it happens very quickly here if the matter is that simple...(and no, not what you think!, I frequent this institution as an interpreteur only...)


hahaha Im no Jeremey Kyle candidate either. My OH was a door supervisior at a very busy and troublesome RnB Club for many years until when the youngest was born he packed in because of all the violence and threats. He said it would often be that the people would get arrested for fighting, he would give a statement the police would take CCTV and it would be in court the following day.


----------



## Chuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> 2 lads walking 2 staffies? Frankly, I'd not want the dog to come near me, either.


Which just tells me you're prejudiced and ignorant, in my opinion.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> hahaha Im no Jeremey Kyle candidate either. My OH was a door supervisior at a very busy and troublesome RnB Club for many years until when the youngest was born he packed in because of all the violence and threats. He said it would often be that the people would get arrested for fighting, he would give a statement the police would take CCTV and it would be in court the following day.


My husband done the same for a number of years - An SIA Supervisor both at clubs / events in and around London - It was when he was going to work in a stab vest I asked him to call it quits. He has scars on his face / head from random attacks from thugs.

There's only so long a person can work day in day out with the scum of society.


----------



## Chuppy (Jan 31, 2012)

Malmum said:


> I don't expect people to show my dogs courtesy, why should they? It is my job to have control over my dogs and show other people courtesy. People will always come before dogs in the UK and rightly so, not everyone likes them you know and therefore shouldn't have to feel threatened by them or their owners


Why should people show courtesy? You tell me.

While I don't _expect_ courtesy (which would be naive) it would be nice for people to show some. We all want people to be nice and treat each other with respect obviously. If you show respect and restraint, you would never kick someones pet, would you? Therefore it's just a moot point.

Courtesy applies to people as well as dogs and someone who is courteous is courteous. In what way could someone ever be described as courteous who would do something like that? It's not species dependent. And even if it was, I'd expect you to show _ME_ courtesy by not kicking my bleedin dog


----------



## Nighteyes (Feb 7, 2012)

Courts don't care about your statement, it is not a person you can persuade. Most likely you will be prosecuted for assault and have a 6-12 month suspended sentence and a fine (counting that this is your first offence). 

I would counter claim for attacking your dog (if you friend was a witness this will be easier). Although I am not sure what it would come under.

He's lucky he only has a broken nose. Missing teeth, fractured jaws and crushed eye sockets are many outcomes from one punch wonders.


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Nighteyes said:


> Courts don't care about your statement, it is not a person you can persuade. Most likely you will be prosecuted for assault and have a 6-12 month suspended sentence and a fine (counting that this is your first offence).
> 
> I would counter claim for attacking your dog (if you friend was a witness this will be easier). Although I am not sure what it would come under.
> 
> He's lucky he only has a broken nose. Missing teeth, fractured jaws and crushed eye sockets are many outcomes from one punch wonders.


Hi, you can sit at the front of the bus if you like....:yesnod:


----------



## Jerry Springer (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> Hi, you can sit at the front of the bus if you like....:yesnod:


hey stop trying to pinch my guests! 

"We can talk without punching each other out"


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Jerry Springer said:


> hey stop trying to pinch my guests!
> 
> "We can talk without punching each other out"


You WILL shut up. This the JK show and my name's on the wall:ciappa:


----------



## Judge Judy (Mar 26, 2012)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> You WILL shut up. This the JK show and my name's on the wall:ciappa:


Did you just curse at him? Get out!


----------



## Jerry Springer (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeremy Kyle said:


> You WILL shut up. This the JK show and my name's on the wall:ciappa:


Wanna fight it out on my show? Don't worry Steve will stop us punching each other:ciappa:


----------



## Jerry Springer (Mar 27, 2012)

Judge Judy said:


> Did you just curse at him? Get out!


ORDER in the court room Jk


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Jerry Springer said:


> Wanna fight it out on my show? Don't worry Steve will stop us punching each other:ciappa:


Wind your neck in and listen......


----------



## Judge Judy (Mar 26, 2012)

Jerry Springer said:


> ORDER in the court room Jk


This is my courtroom I can say what I want. When you become a Judge, we will talk


----------



## Jeremy Kyle (Mar 26, 2012)

Sit back, relax Judy.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone watches far too much tele lol


----------

